# أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي



## Dark_Angel2008 (19 فبراير 2007)

لقد إنتشرت في الكثير الكثير من المنتديات الإسلامية أكذوبة موريس بوكاي 
و سوف أضع القصة كما هي حتى تروا مدا الكذب و التدليس و بعد ذالك سوف يرد على الموضوع و الغريب أنه لم يطرح هذا الموضوع من المنتدى و لاكنني بعد فترة لاحظة من ردودد أحد الأخوة المسلمين بوجود عالم قد أسلم بعنوان موريس بوكاي و إليكم تفاصيل القصة حسب ما وردت في المنتديات الإسلامية 

من هو موريس بوكاي ؟! وما أدراك ما فعل موريس بوكاي ؟! 

إنه شامة فرنسا ورمزها الوضاء.. 
فلقد ولد من أبوين فرنسيين , وترعرع كما ترعرع أهله في الديانة النصرانية , ولما أنهى تعليمه الثانوي انخرط طالبا في كلية الطب في جامعة فرنسا, فكان من الأوائل حتى نال شهادة الطب , وارتقى به الحال حتى أصبح أشهر وأمهر جراح عرفته فرنسا الحديثة .. 

فكان من مهارته في الجراحة قصة عجيبة قلبت له حياته وغيرت له كيانه..! 
اشتهر عن فرنسا أنها من أكثر الدول اهتماما بالآثار والتراث , وعندما تسلم الرئيس الفرنسي الاشتراكي الراحل (فرانسوا ميتران) زمام الحكم في البلاد عام 1981 طلبت فرنسا من دولة (مصر) في نهاية الثمانينات استضافة مومياء (فرعون مصر) إلى فرنسا لإجراء اختبارات وفحوصات أثرية ومعالجة .. 
فتم نقل جثمان أشهر طاغوت عرفته مصر.. وهناك وعلى أرض المطار اصطف الرئيس الفرنسي منحنيا هو ووزراؤه وكبار المسؤولين في البلد عند سلم الطائرة ليستقبلوا فرعون مصر استقبال الملوك وكأنه مازال حيا..! وكأنه إلى الآن يصرخ على أهل مصر (أنا ربكم الأعلى!) 

عندما انتهت مراسم الإستقبال الملكي لفرعون مصر على أرض فرنسا .. 
حملت مومياء الطاغوت بموكب لا يقل حفاوة عن استقباله وتم نقله إلى جناح خاص في مركز الآثار الفرنسي , ليبدأ بعدها أكبر علماء الآثار في فرنسا وأطباء الجراحة والتشريح دراسة تلك المومياء واكتشاف أسرارها, وكان رئيس الجراحين والمسؤول الأول عن دراسة هذه المومياء الفرعونية هو البروفيسور موريس بوكاي 

كان المعالجون مهتمين في ترميم المومياء, بينما كان اهتمام رئيسهم( موريس بوكاي) عنهم مختلفا للغاية , كان يحاول أن يكتشف كيف مات هذا الملك الفرعوني , وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل.. ظهرت نتائج تحليله النهائية .. 

لقد كانت بقايا الملح العالق في جسده أكبر دليل على أنه مات غريقا..! 
وأن جثته استخرجت من البحر بعد غرقه فورا, ثم اسرعوا بتحنيط جثته لينجو بدنه! 

لكن ثمة أمراً غريباً مازال يحيره وهو كيف بقيت هذه الجثة دون باقي الجثث الفرعونية المحنطة أكثر سلامة من غيرها رغم أنها استخرجت من البحر..! كان موريس بوكاي يعد تقريراً نهائيا عما كان يعتقده اكتشافاً جديداً في انتشال جثة فرعون من البحر وتحنيطها بعد غرقه مباشرة , حتى همس أحدهم في أذنه قائلا لا تتعجل فإن المسلمين يتحدثون عن غرق هذه المومياء.. 

ولكنه استنكر بشدة هذا الخبر , واستغربه , فمثل هذا الإكتشاف لايمكن معرفته إلا بتطور العلم الحديث وعبر أجهزة حاسوبية حديثة بالغة الدقة , فقال له احدهم إن قرآنهم الذي يؤمنون به يروي قصة عن غرقه وعن سلامة جثته بعد الغرق .. ! 
فازداد ذهولا وأخذ يتساءل .. 
كيف يكون هذا وهذه المومياء لم تكتشف أصلا إلا في عام 1898 ميلادية أي قبل مائتي عام تقريبا , بينما قرآنهم موجود قبل أكثر من ألف وأربعمئة عام؟! 

وكيف يستقيم في العقل هذا , والبشرية جمعاء وليس العرب فقط لم يكونوا يعلمون شيئا عن قيام قدماء المصريين بتحنيط جثث فراعنتهم إلا قبل عقود قليلة من الزمان فقط؟؟؟ 

جلس (موريس بوكاي) ليلته محدقا بجثمان فرعون , يفكر بإمعان عما همس به صاحبه له من أن قرآن المسلمين يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة بعد الغرق .. بينما كتابهم المقدس (إنجيل متى ولوقا) يتحدث عن غرق فرعون أثناء مطاردته لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام دون أن يتعرض لمصير جثمانه البتة .. وأخذ يقول في نفسه : هل يعقل أن يكون هذا المحنط أمامي هو فرعون مصر الذي كان يطارد موسى؟! 
وهل يعقل ان يعرف محمدهم هذا قبل أكثر من ألف عام وأنا للتو أعرفه ؟! 

لم يستطع (موريس) أن ينام , وطلب أن يأتوا له بالتوراة, فأخذ يقرأ في (سفر الخروج) من التوراة قوله »فرجع الماء وغطى مركبات وفرسان جميع جيش فرعون الذي دخل وراءهم في البحر لم يبق منهم ولا واحد« .. وبقي موريس بوكاي حائراً 

حتى الإنجيل لم يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة وبقائها سليمة بعد أن تمت معالجة جثمان فرعون وترميمه , أعادت فرنسا لمصر المومياء بتابوت زجاجي فاخر يليق بمقام فرعون! ولكن ..(موريس) لم يهنأ له قرار ولم يهدأ له بال , منذ أن هزه الخبر الذي يتناقله المسلمون عن سلامة هذه الجثة! 
فحزم أمتعته وقرر أن يسافر إلى المملكة السعودية لحضور مؤتمر طبي يتواجد فيه جمع من علماء التشريح المسلمين.. 

وهناك كان أول حديث تحدثه معهم عما اكشتفه من نجاة جثة فرعون بعد الغرق.. فقام أحدهم وفتح له المصحف وأخذ يقرأ له قوله تعالى { فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون } [يونس :92] 

لقد كان وقع الآية عليه شديدا .. 
ورجت له نفسه رجة جعلته يقف أمام الحضور ويصرخ بأعلى صوته (( لقد دخلت الإسلام وآمنت بهذا القرآن)) 

رجع (موريس بوكاي) إلى فرنسا بغير الوجه الذى ذهب به .. وهناك مكث عشر سنوات ليس لديه شغل يشغله سوى دراسة مدى تطابق الحقائق العلمية والمكتشفة حديثا مع القرآن الكريم , والبحث عن تناقض علمي واحد مما يتحدث به القرآن ليخرج بعدها بنتيجة قوله تعالى {لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد} [فصلت :43] 

كان من ثمرة هذه السنوات التي قضاها الفرنسي موريس أن خرج بتأليف كتاب عن القرآن الكريم هز الدول الغربية قاطبة ورج علماءها رجا , لقد كان عنوان الكتاب (القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم .. دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة).. فماذا فعل هذا الكتاب؟؟ 

من أول طبعة له نفد من جميع المكتبات ! 
ثم أعيدت طباعته بمئات الآلاف بعد أن ترجم من لغته الأصلية (الفرنسية) إلى العربية والإنكليزية والأندونيسية والفارسية والصربكرواتية والتركية والأوردوية والكجوراتية والألمانية ..! 
لينتشر بعدها في كل مكتبات الشرق والغرب , وصرت تجده بيد أي شاب مصري أو مغربي أو خليجي في أميركا, فهو يستخدمه ليؤثر في الفتاة التي يريد أن يرتبط بها..! فهو خير كتاب ينتزعها من النصرانية واليهودية إلى وحدانية الإسلام وكماله .. 

ولقد حاول ممن طمس الله على قلوبهم وأبصارهم من علماء اليهود والنصارى أن يردوا على هذا الكتاب فلم يكتبوا سوى تهريج جدلي ومحاولات يائسة يمليها عليهم وساوس الشيطان.. 
وآخرهم الدكتور (وليم كامبل) في كتابه المسمى (القرآن والكتاب المقدس في نور التاريخ والعلم) فلقد شرق وغرب ولم يستطع في النهاية ان يحرز شيئا..! 

بل الأعجب من هذا أن بعض العلماء في الغرب بدأ يجهز رداً على الكتاب , فلما انغمس بقراءته أكثر وتمعن فيه زيادة .. أسلم ونطق بالشهادتين على الملأ!! فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات. 

يقول موريس بوكاي في مقدمة كتابه (لقد أثارت هذه الجوانب العلمية التي يختص بها القرآن دهشتي العميقة في البداية , فلم أكن أعتقد قط بإمكان اكتشاف عدد كبير إلى هذا الحد من الدقة بموضوعات شديدة التنوع , ومطابقتها تماما للمعارف العلمية الحديثة , وذلك في نص قد كتب منذ أكثر من ثلاثة عشر قرنا..! 

معاشر السادة النبلاء.. 
لا نجد تعليقا على تلك الديباجية الفرعونية .. سوى أن نتذكر قوله تعالى { أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيراً} [النساء :82] .. 

نعم والله لو كان من عند غير الله لما تحقق قوله تعالى في فرعون { فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية } كانت حقا آية إلهية في جسد فرعون البالي.. تلك الآية التي أحيت الإسلام في قلب موريس...! 



* ويقول الدكتور الفرنسي موريس بوكاي عن الحقائق العلمية التي وردت في القرآن في آخر جملة له في كتابه "دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة ص 222 بعد أن فند مزاعم التوراة الكاذبة في التكوين وأثبت خطأها: 


" In View Of The State Of Knowledge In Muhammad's Days, It Is Inconceivable That Many Of The Statements In The Qur'an Which Are Connected With Science Could Have Been The Work Of Man. It Is Moreover, Perfectly Has Been Ligitimate, Not Only To Regard The Qur'an As The Expression Of A Revelation, But Also To Award It A Very Special Place On Account Of The Gurantee Of Authenticity ، It Provides And The Presence In It Of Scientific Statements Which , When Studied Today, Appear As A Challenge To Human Explanation" 

وترجمتها كالاتي: 
(بالنظر إلى مستوى المعرفة في أيام محمد فإنه لا يمكن تصور الحقائق العلمية التي وردت في القرآن على أنها من تأليف بشر. لذا فمن الإنصاف تمامأ أن لا ينظر فقط إلى القرآن على أنه التنزيل الإلهي فحسب بل يجب أن تعطى له منزلة خاصة جداَ للأصالة التي تقدمها المعطيات العلمية التي وردت فيه والتي إذا ما درست اليوم تبدو وكأنها تتحدى تفسير البشر). 

(( منقول بتصرف )) 


و لا يسعني أن أقول بعد قرآءة هذا المقال :
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:  
يعني ابدع مؤلف هذه القصة فعلاً إنه إنسان مبدع و إستتطاع أن يضحك على عقول ملايين المسلميين
:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (19 فبراير 2007)

في البداية أحب أثبت لكم أن موريس بوكاي لم سلم بتتاً و لم يدعي الإسلام

Criticism of Bucaille 
Critics of Bucaille dismiss his work as crude Islamic propaganda. They claim that he uses "stretched or arbitrary" interpretations [1] and mistranslations, [2] and point to his close relationship with the Saudi royal family. Also, it is not clear whether Bucaille converted to Islam. His work would point in this direction. Dr Bucaille himself apparently never claimed that he was muslim. Dr. William Campbell wrote The Qur'an and the Bible in the light of history and science, which is available online,[1] with the intention of refuting Bucaille's interpretations 

المرجع موجود على العنوان 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_Bucaille

و إليكم مقال كتب عن الدكتور
موجود على الرابط التالي
http://answering-islam.org/Campbell/bucaille.html

ونقول لهم لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (19 فبراير 2007)

و إليكم القصة كاملة 

بداية فإن الدكتور "موريس بوكاي" هو طبيب أمراض باطنية (ليس كبيرا للجراحين كما زعمت القصة)يهودي ومستشرق فرنسي من أصل مغربي وكلمة بوكاي أو بوكايا الداخلة في إسمه هي نطق فرنسي لإسم قبيلته أو عائلته "بوخية" وهوإسم مركب من كلمتين مثل "بورقيبة".."بومدين"..الخ 
وكان "بوكاي" لامعا في مجاله كطبيب باطني في سبعينيات القرن العشرين وكانت له علاقات واسعة بشخصيات مرموقة في العالمين العربي والإسلامي ومنهم الرئيس المصري الراحل "م.أ.السادات" حيث كان بوكاي طبيبا معالجا لعديل "السادات" آنذاك والمدعو"محمودأبووافية"وكان بوكاي الذي كان يتردد بكثرة على مصر آنذاك على صلة بكثير من الشخصيات المهمة في المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بمصر وكانت له إهتمامات خاصة بفحص ودراسة المومياوات الفرعونية الملكية لاسيما مومياتي الفرعون" رمسيس الثاني" وولده الفرعون "مرنبتاح" فكان دائم التردد على المتحف المصري بالقاهرة حيث غرفة المومياوات الملكية التي تضم المومياتين وكانت هناك توصيات من كبار المسئولين في مصر ومن المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بالإحتفاء به وتسهيل مهامه البحثية..أما الكتاب الذي ألفه بوكاي بعنوان "القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم" فلقد إنقسم إلى موضوعين: الأول: تناول فيه حقائق العلم في القرن العشرين وماتعالجه القصص المقدسة بالأديان الإيلية/الإبراهيمية(يهودية_مسيحية_إسلام) كخلق العالم وتاريخ ظهور الإنسان..الخ أما الموضوع الثاني فلقد قدم فيه دراسة مقارنة بين روايتي القرآن والتوراة عن قصة فرعون الخروج مشيرا إلى إتفاق الروايتين في الخطوط العريضة لهما ومبينا لأوجه الخلاف بينهما كذلك مشيرا إلى ماتحدث به القرآن منفردا عن نجاة فرعون ببدنه بالرغم من عدم علم محمد آنذاك بان جثث الفراعنة مدفونة بوادي الملوك وهي التي لم تكتشف إلا بداية من نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي ..منتهيا في نهاية كتابه على الرغم من ملاحظته الأخيرة تلك عن آية نجاة فرعون ببدنه في القرآن إلى الأخذ برأي التوراة في وجود فرعونين لقصة موسى(فرعون اضطهد بني إسرائيل ومات أثناء وجود موسى في مدين وفرعون ثان طارد موسى وبني إسرائيل أثناء خروجهم من مصر) لافرعون واحد كما تحدث بذلك القرآن ( وبالتالي فبوكاي كيهودي كان مؤمنا بالتوراة لا القرآن بعكس ما تحدثنا القصة الملفقة عنه ولم يكن كتابه إذا عن إعجاز القرآن وحده كما توهمنا بذلك تلك القصة !!!) وفي زعم بوكاي أن التوراة قد حددت بالإسم الفرعون الذي اضطهد اليهود وهو"رمسيس" ويعد ذلك مذهلا للعقل بحسب "بوكاي"(فالإعجاز إذا ليس قرآنيا فقط عند بوكاي!!!) وعليه ينتهي بوكاي إلى القول بوجود فرعونين للخروج أولهما :رمسيس الثاني والذي ولد موسى في عهده والذي سخر بني إسرائيل(بحسب التوراة) في بناء مدينتي فيثوم وبررعمسيس والذي مات أثناء وجود موسى في مدين(لم يقل القرآن بذلك)وثانيهما: مرنبتاح والذي تقع باقي القصة الموسوية المزعومة في عهده والتي تنتهي بحدث الخروج ..


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (19 فبراير 2007)

وكان "بوكاي" قد حصل في يوليو1975 على موافقةالسلطات المصرية لدراسة مومياتي "رمسيس الثاني" وولده "مرنبتاح" داخل المتحف المصري بالقاهرة(لم يدرسها بوكاي إذا بفرنسا سنة 1981م في عهد ميتران بحسب القصة الملفقة بل درسها في القاهرة سنة1975م في عهد فاليري جيسكار ديستان ولم تكن مومياء لفرعون واحد كما يفهم من القصة المتأسلمة (والتي لم تخبرنا عن إسمه؟؟؟! ومع ذلك تصفه تلك القصة بأشهر طاغوت في الأرض!!!و ربما لم يذكر صاحب تلك القصة الرديئة الإسم مسايرة للقرآن المحمدي فكان راوي تلك القصة كنبيه محمد يكره فرعون مجهول الإسم لديه؟؟!!أو ربما كان فرعون هذا لديهما "الراوي ونبيه" إسما لشخص؟! ) بل كانتا مومياتين لفرعونين ذائعي الصيت . 

وفي هذا السياق يتحدث الدكتور "جمال مختار " رئيس هيئة الآثار المصرية آنذاك عن إتصال تلقاه من "محمود أبو وافية"(عديل الرئيس السادات المشار إليه سابقا) للضغط عليه لتسهيل مهمة "بوكاي" البحثية وعن إتصالات مماثلة تلقاها من "المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية" للغرض نفسه..وبحسب رواية د.مختار فإن "بوكاي" قد تقدم بطلب لهيئة الآثار المصرية للكشف على مومياء مرنبتاح(في القاهرة طبعا) لرغبته في معرفة ما إذا كان مرنبتاح هو فرعون الخروج …والذي تحدث القرآن عن نجاته ببدنه أم لا؟ وبعد فحص المومياء بالأشعة وتصويرها بالمنظار .. زعم"بوكاي" بأنه قد عثر على آثار تدل على غرق "مرنبتاح" وأن "مرنبتاح " هو فرعون الخروج ويضيف د.مختار بأنه لايثق فيما يقوله بوكاي حيث كان قد قابله كثيرا وتحدث معه طويلا وأدرك أنه ليس موضع ثقة وليس مؤهلا علميا فيما يتحدث عنه وهو يريد الدعاية لنفسه فقط!!(هذا هو حجم بوكاي كبير الجراحين وصاحب إحدى الفتوحات الظافرة في الإعجاز القرآني العظيم ..مكتشف الفرعون القرآني الناجي ببدنه في فرنسا!!) فبوكاي إذا كان مجرد رجل غير متخصص يهم السادات أمره فاضطر د.جمال مختار إلى التعاون معه على مضض فيذكر د.جمال مختار أن فحص المومياء قد قام به أساتذة وأطباء مصريون بالأشعة والمنظار (بناءا على طلب بوكاي الذي لم يلمس المومياء وهو الطلب الوحيد لبوكاي الذي تمت الموافقة عليه ضمن عدة طلبات أخرى له تم رفضها!!)حيث رفض د.جمال مختار ورجاله أن يأخذ بوكاي عينة من جسم المومياء أو من الكتان الملفوفة به ورفضوا تحريكها له من مكانها أو حتى أن يلمسها!!( ومن هنا نرى كيف كان بوكاي كبير الجراحين يمارس عمله بصلاحيات واسعة كرئيس لفريق البحث الفرنسي) كما رفضوا أن يقلبوا له المومياء على ظهرها بحجة أنه كان يظن في وجود ضربة على ظهر المومياء وأنهاكانت قبل الغرق ..والواقع إن نتيجة الكشف السابق الذي طلبه بوكاي على مومياء مرنبتاح قد لفتت أنظار د.جمال مختار ومعاونيه إلى الحالة السيئة التي كانت عليها المومياء وهوما دفع الدكتور مختار إلى الكشف على مومياء "رمسيس الثاني" في حضور كثيرين من بينهم"بوكاي" ليطمئن عليها فوجد المومياء بحالة أقل سوءا من حالة مومياء مرنبتاح..ولنتوقف مؤقتا عن الحديث عن (كبير الجراحين!!) بوكاي لنعود إليه بعد قليل في حينه. 

إذ أننا وفي العام نفسه عام 1975 (تحديدا في 11/12/1975م) أي بعد ما يقرب من خمسة أشهر من أبحاث بوكاي بالمتحف المصري يأتي الرئيس الفرنسي آنذاك(فاليري جيسكار ديستان ) في أول زيارة له إلى مصر بل وأول زيارة لهذا الرئيس لدولة من دول المنطقة وكان ترحيب السادات بضيفه كبيرامتمثلا في الحفاوة التي قوبل بها الرئيس الفرنسي وفي الصخب الإعلامي المرحب بسيادته ضيفا عزيزا على مصر (حيث وضع التلفاز الملون حديث العهد في مصر بالميادين لينقل وقائع إستقبال الرئيس الفرنسي!) ومنح سيادته الدكتوراة الفخرية في الإقتصاد من جامعة القاهرة وثوب الجامعة ودرعها تقديرا لجهوده في إقرار السلام وكانت مصر آنذاك قد خرجت لتوها من حرب أكتوبر 1973م وتتطلع لمعاونة فرنسا في تعمير القناة والصناعات العسكرية وتجديد الأسطول البحري..الخ ولقد نجح الرئيس الفرنسي في إستثمار هذا الظرف ليطلب من السادات نقل مومياء الفرعون "رمسيس الثاني" من مصرلتكون ضمن معرض مسرحي خاص بباريس حيث ستعرض بصورة مبهرة هناك(تحدث ديستان عن الأضواء المبهرة التي ستسقط على وجه رمسيس بشكل يجعله كالمبتسم..الخ) مما ينتظر معه رواجا سياحيا كبيرا لمصر وقد قبل السادات وقتها هذه الفكرة بشكل مبدأي تاركا للأثريين والفنيين من مصر وفرنسا مناقشة التفاصيل وكيفية التنفيذ..وكان وزيرا الثقافة المصري والفرنسي قد اتفقا على تكليف عالمة المصريات المرموقة الفرنسية"كريستيان ديروش نوبلكور"باقامة معرض لرمسيس الثاني في باريس يحتوي على 52 قطعة من آثار هذا الملك فرأت "نوبلكور" ان تضم مومياء رمسيس الثاني إليه فسعت لدى رجال هيئة الاثار المصرية لتقنعهم بأهمية عرض مومياء رمسيس الثاني ضمن هذا المعرض إلا أن محاولاتها باءت بالفشل فرأت أن تلجأ مباشرة للرئيس "ديستان" ليتوسط لدى السادات في هذا الأمر وكان ديستان خلال زيارته للمتحف المصري بالقاهرة قد إصطدم مباشرة برفض د.جمال مختار رئيس هيئة الآثار المصرية لسفر مومياء رمسيس إلى باريس خوفا عليها من المخاطر(كاليهود المتعصبين مثلا) ورفضا لإهانة رمسيس بعرض موميائه عارية في معرض عام هذا الرفض الذي عبر عنه كذلك الأثري "لبيب حبشي" للرئيس "ديستان" أثناء زيارته لآثار الأقصر بإيعاز من د.جمال مختار بشكل استفز "ديستان" وقتها إلا أن كل محاولات منع سفر المومياء قد باءت بالفشل وبدأت الإستعدادات لسفرها إلى باريس إلا أن الرأي العام الخارجي خارج مصر مارس ضغوطا كبيرة على ديستان لاسيما في فرنسا وأمريكا وبريطانيا إستهجانا لفكرة عرض مومياء فرعون عظيم في معرض عام وفضحت الصحف العالمية إستغلال ديستان لحاجة مصر للمساعدات الفرنسية بعد حرب أكتوبر للحصول على هذا الطلب مما جعل "ديستان" يرسل رسالة للسادات يعلن فيها عدوله عن طلبه أبرزتها الصحف العالمية مع صور لرمسيس .


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (19 فبراير 2007)

إلا أنه وبعد أسابيع قليلة من تلك المحاولة الفاشلة لنقل مومياء رمسيس الثاني إلى باريس بحجة العرض إرتفعت نداءات إستغاذة من الصحف الفرنسية للعالم كله لإنقاذ مومياء "رمسيس الثاني" من التحلل والفناء بفعل البكتيريا والفطريات المنتشرة فيها ..وكان صاحب النداء الأصلي هذه المرة هو"موريس بوكاي " نفسه والذي كان يعلم أن حالة مومياء رمسيس الثاني رغم سوئها أحسن حالا من مومياء مرنبتاح بحكم ما سمح له به من أبحاث في المتحف المصري؟؟!! 

وتقدم الفرنسيون آنذاك في عام 1976 (وليس في نهاية الثمانينيات؟؟)وفقا لذلك بطلب لعلاج رمسيس في باريس ورفضت هيئة الآثار المصرية ذلك وطالبوا بأن يكون هذا في القاهرة إلا أن د.باللو رئيس متحف الإنسان بباريس والذي أعد كمكان لعلاج المومياء برئاسةد. باللونفسه(فمعالجة فرعون؟؟ لم تكن إذا بجناح خاص بمركز الآثار الفرنسي تحت رئاسة كبير الجراحين "بوكاي"!!؟؟) إلا إن باللو قد بين للمصريين عدم توافر الإمكانات لمثل هذه العملية لديهم والمتضمنة لما يقرب من 15_20معمل متخصص فضلا عن ميكروسكوب إليكتروني متطور تولى فحص أول عينة من تراب القمر سيستخدم في فحص الفطريات الموجودة بالمومياء دون أخذ أي شريحة من المومياء نفسها ..و في خلال ذلك كله نجح "بوكاي" في إقناع السادات بضرورة سفر المومياء للعلاج بعد أن عرض عليه صورا لها تؤكد ما وصلت إليها من حالة خطيرة وأن ذلك سيكون بمتابعة مصرية من علماء مصريين متخصصين فوافق السادات ليسافر رمسيس الثاني على متن طائرة من سلاح الجو الفرنسي إلى باريس من القاهرة في يوم26/9/1976حيث كان ضمن مرافقي رمسيس بالطائرة من القاهرة فضلا عن د.باللو السيدة"نوبلكور" المشار إليها سابقا و أختفى تماما أي دور لبوكاي بعد ذلك في علاج رمسيس بباريس (فلم يكن إذا كبيرا لمعالجي مومياء فرعون؟؟ بفرنسا!!) وربما ساهمت نوبلكور بنفوذها الواسع في إقصائه بعد صراع محتمل معه للاستئثار برمسيس؟! المهم أن "بوكاي " لم يكن إطلاقا ضمن الوفد المشرف على علاج رمسيس في متحف الإنسان بباريس والذي بلغ عدد أعضائه 105 شخصا فضلا عن عشرين معهدا متخصصا!!!!! 

وحين وصل رمسيس إلى باريس استقبل وفقا لمراسم إستقبال رؤساء الدول وكانت وزيرة التعليم العالي الفرنسية في إستقباله نيابة عن الرئيس "ديستان"(لم يكن الرئيس الفرنسي موجودا إذا لإستقبال رمسيس لا منحنيا كما تزعم القصة المتأسلمة ولا حتى ساجدا!!؟) 

ولنتوقف إذا عند بعض النتائج التي جاءت بها ابحاث هؤلاء الفرنسيين المتخصصين في متحف الإنسان بباريس برئاسة د.باللو عن مومياء رمسيس الثاني قبل ترميمها بباريس : فطول المومياء حوالي 173 سم ملامحها بيضاء قريبة الشبه بسكان البحر المتوسط بشعر أشقر حريري الملمس (ربما بفعل الحناء؟) وتشير الأشعة السينية التي فحصت بها المومياء آنذاك إلى سلامة مدهشة لهيكلها العظمي بصفة عامة بخلاف بعض المظاهر المرضية والمتمثلة في وجود بعض التكلس في غضاريف العمود الفقري والجمجمة وأعراض إلتهاب المفاصل الفقارية وتصلب في الشرايين ووجود جيوب في جذور الأسنان تشير لوجود خراريج بها وهوما يعني أن شيخوخة "رمسيس" في العشرين سنة الأخيرة من عمره المديد والذي زاد عن التسعين كانت شيخوخة غير مريحة بسبب الآلام الشديدة التي عانى منها في أسنانه ومفاصله الملتهبة فكان في أواخر عمره يمشي منحنيا متكئا على عصا ولوحظ كذلك وجود شرخ بين الفقرتين السادسة والسابعة العنقيتين رجح أنه بسبب المحنطين أثناء وضع مادة الراتنج في التجويف الجمجمي حيث كان الرأس بالغ الإنحناء للأمام بسبب كبر السن كما لوحظ وجود أجسام غريبة من حبوب الفلفل الأسود بالرقبة والأنف حشرت أثناء التحنيط كما عثر على بقايا لنبات الدخان بمعدة الفرعون فضلا عن العثور على حشرة محنطة تتغذى عليه في بقايا الأحشاء المحنطة للمومياء ..وهوما يشير لإعتياد رمسيس لمضغ هذا النبات آنذاك !! 
كما ذكرت التقارير آنذاك أن هناك ما يقرب من تسعين نوعا من الفطريات (بعضها خطرة) قد غزت جسد فرعون (لم تتحدث تلك التقارير إذا عن وجود أية أملاح عالقة بالمومياء تشير لغرق صاحبها !!).. والغريب أن بقايا الملح التي يحدثنا عنها كاتب القصة المتأسلمة الملفقة والعالقة بمومياء فرعونه الطاغوت (والذي سافر إلى فرنسا بحسب القصة للعلاج وطبعا لم يسافر هناك للعلاج إلا رمسيس) هذه البقايا التي تشير إلى غرق صاحبها في نظر البعض قد أشار لوجودها بعض الباحثين (وربما كان بوكاي منهم؟) بمومياء مرنبتاح لا رمسيس (فمومياء مرنبتاح عثر بها على نسبة عالية من الأملاح) (راجع ما طرحته بمقالي في قسم "الأديان" بالمنتدى وعنوانه "فرعون الخروج وخروج القصص التوراتي /القرآني من التاريخ" عن مسألة مومياء مرنبتاح) ويزيد كاتبنا العبقري الطين بلة بقوله بأن مومياء فرعونه قد اكتشفت عام 1898م وهوما ينطبق أيضا على مومياء مرنبتاح و التي اكتشفت في ذلك العام ضمن خبيئة المومياوات التي عثر عليها الفرنسي فيكتور لوريه في مقبرة الفرعون"إمن_حتب الثاني" ..بينما اكتشفت مومياء رمسيس الثاني الذي سافر إلى فرنسا للعلاج اكتشفت ضمن خبيئة مقبرة بمنطقة الدير البحري في عام 1881م !!! 

بقي أن نعلم أن الرئيس الفرنسي الذي زار المومياء في متحف الإنسان الفرنسي خلال ترميمها قد نشرت صحيفة " لو جورنال دي ماتش " الفرنسية على لسانه أن مومياء رمسيس الذي كان يسجد له الناس بوضع جباههم على التراب لن تعرض وهي مريضة على الملأ وتحدث د.باللو عن المعنى نفسه مشيرا لإتفاق مماثل مع الحكومة المصرية على قائمة ممنوعات منها العرض الصحفي والتلفزي إلا أن ذلك كله قد ضرب به عرض الحائط حين ظهرت مومياء "رمسيس" عارية تماما من أكفانها في فيلم تسجيلي بالتلفاز الفرنسي لمدة عشرين دقيقة يصاحبه تعليق عصبي لمذيع فرنسي :"إليكم فرعون مصر الشهير !إليكم ملك ملوك الفراعنة الذي طارد اليهود قبل أكثرمن 3آلاف عام !الفرعون الذي اضطهد بني إسرائيل وسخرهم في أعمال البناء والتشييد وسقاهم سوء العذاب ! ها هو الآن أمامكم انظروا..شاهدوا"مما أثار حملة إستياء واسعة داخل وخارج فرنسا على المستويين الرسمي المصري والشعبي الفرنسي تبين بعدها ضلوع الفريق المعالج للمومياء في صناعة هذا الفيلم بالمخالفة لما تم الإتفاق عليه بين مصر وفرنسا كما انفردت الصحف اليمينية الصهيونية وقتها بتصوير الملك والإشارة له باعتباره طارد اليهود من مصر مما جعل صحيفة "الهيرالد تريبيون" الأمريكية واسعة الإنتشار ومن بعدها الصحف الأوروبية تتحدث صراحة عن مؤامرة يهودية لإخراج رمسيس من مصر لاصلة لها بما قيل عن مرض المومياء الذي روج له اليهودي "بوكاي" كحجة لإخراج المومياء من مصر وهوماكان حتى الآن أساسا لشكوك كبيرة حامت حول ما فعله الفريق المعالج برمسيس وحول عدم إختصاصهم من الأصل في علاج المومياوات..الخ لنجد لاحقا و بعيد حملة الإستنكار هذه نجد "موشى ديان" يزور رمسيس الثاني سرا أثناء علاجه بباريس بالتواطؤ مع السلطات الفرنسية رغم رفض السفارة المصرية لطلبه بهذا الخصوص ذلك الرفض الذي أعلنت السلطات الفرنسية إلتزامها به!!(هذه التحركات اليهودية المريبة والتي أحاطت بخروج رمسيس من مصر وعلاجه بباريس تكشف لنا طبعا عن مدى إرتباط "بوكاي" بالإسلام كما ورد بالقصة المتأسلمة؟!) 

لتنتهي قصة علاج "رمسيس" بعودته إلى المتحف المصري بعد سبعةشهور ونصف قضاها في باريس للعلاج (كما أعلن؟) داخل صندوق خاص مغطى بخيمة من البلاستيك يعمل بالكهرباء له نظام تهوية خاص لحفظ حرارة الجو ورطوبته للمومياء بشكل معين للحفاظ على المومياء و قتل الجراثيم ..ليصدر السادات بعدها قرارا بعدم عرض رمسيس بالمتحف المصري بل وصل به الأمر إلى المطالبة بإعادة دفنه!!( وهوما عدل عنه بعد ذلك) فلم يشاهد رمسيس بعيد ذلك إلا الشخصيات الكبيرة من ضيوف مصر ..وحاليا يمكن للزائر لمصر مشاهدة مومياء رمسيس الثاني المعروضة بالقاعة العلوية بالمتحف المصري بالقاهرة 

وفي النهايةفإن ما يتكشف لنا في ختام ذلك العرض المقارن لوقائع قصة علاج رمسيس الثاني في باريس وصلة" موريس بوكاي" بها وبين القصة المتأسلمة الملفقة عن إسلام بوكاي على خلفية تيقنه من إعجاز القرآن أثناء مشاركته المزعومة في ترميم مومياء (فرعون؟)بباريس إن ما يتكشف لنا هوحجم التشويش المعلوماتي الهائل الذي يتمتع به كاتبنا الإعجازي المرموق واضع هذه القصة الملفقة إستنادا على معلومات مشوشة (حقيقية بالطبع) عن سفر مومياء فرعونية للترميم بفرنسا لم يعلم كاتبنا العبقري كنه صاحبها ربما كأسلافه من مؤلفي القرآن والتوراة فخلط بين رمسيس ومرنبتاح بشكل فاضح دون أن يدري ليمتد التشويش المعلوماتي لكاتبنا الألمعي إلىطبيعةصلة تلك المومياء (؟) بطبيب فرنسي يدعى "موريس بوكاي"(خلع عليه كاتبنا من عنده لقب كبير الجراحين حيث يبدو الجراح ربما بنظر الكاتب الأقرب لخياله في التعامل مع المومياوات!!)ثم جعل من "بوكاي" بطلا لقصة مختلقة تماما من نسج خياله معتمدا على عدم علم غالبية محدثيه (أو هكذا يظن) بحقيقية الأمور مستغلا التلهف الإسلامي الشديد لمستمعيه الإسلاميين لإسلام بطل الرواية كنهاية سعيدة لفيلمه الهابط*** ..وكاتبناالرديء في هذا المسلك التشويشي التلفيقي خير خلف لأسلافه: محمد مؤلف القرآن ومن قبله مؤلفي التوراة حين يمزجون بشكل مشوش بين جهلهم التاريخي(أو سوء نيتهم أحيانا) المتمثل في خلط مغلوط لشخوص وأحداث التاريخ وبين تطلعاتهم الشخصية المأمولة من وراء هذا الخلط والمتمثلة في إستقطاب الأتباع (الجاهلين) لهم بإسم المقدس .


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوك*

مهما تفعل فإن بوكاي أسلم
ومهما حرفت الأخبار عنه إلا أنه مسلم
ولدي الدليل
إنه كتابه
عندما ستقرأه ستحذف كلما ألفته عنه
أعدك


----------



## عبد الحميد (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوك*

بوكاي أسلم وصديقي على حق anassهو أعز أصدقائي يا سادة إنه جاري لدله كتاب  ديل  بوكاي  سمعتو ومع السلامة تقولون فرعون مات هروبا لا ياذكي مات غرقا والدليل مذكور في القرآن والأطباء الفرنسيين أكذو ذلك 
أين مصدر الموضوع تقول منتدى إسلامي أعطوني الموقع
وأنتم كل ما تقرأونه ولو كان ذلك خاطئا تحطونه
أعطيني الموقع ولو كنت  نذل أمام الجميع


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوك*

لا يا أحبائي..
الدكتور لم يسلم..

ويكفي أن تقرأ في المنتديات الإسلامية هذه الخرافات :



> فلقد ولد من أبوين فرنسيين , وترعرع كما ترعرع أهله في الديانة النصرانية , ولما أنهى تعليمه الثانوي انخرط طالبا في كلية الطب في جامعة فرنسا,


مسيحي أم نصراني؟
هناك فرق...
فإن كان نصرانياً .. فأنا أعذره إن دخل للدين الإسلامي..
فكلا الدينين متخلفين ..
أما المسيحية في الجنة وملكوت السماء... عموماً



> فكان من الأوائل حتى نال شهادة الطب , وارتقى به الحال حتى أصبح أشهر وأمهر جراح عرفته فرنسا الحديثة ..


لم يكن جراحاً !



> فكان من مهارته في الجراحة قصة عجيبة قلبت له حياته وغيرت له كيانه..!
> اشتهر عن فرنسا أنها من أكثر الدول اهتماما بالآثار والتراث , وعندما تسلم الرئيس الفرنسي الاشتراكي الراحل (فرانسوا ميتران) زمام الحكم في البلاد عام 1981 طلبت فرنسا من دولة (مصر) في نهاية الثمانينات استضافة مومياء (فرعون مصر) إلى فرنسا لإجراء اختبارات وفحوصات أثرية ومعالجة ..


يتكلمون بطريقتهم الإسلامية القرآنية!!!!
لا يوجد ما يسمى بفرعون مصر..
بل هم فراعنة .. لا فرعون واحد



> فتم نقل جثمان أشهر طاغوت عرفته مصر.. وهناك وعلى أرض المطار اصطف الرئيس الفرنسي منحنيا هو ووزراؤه وكبار المسؤولين في البلد عند سلم الطائرة ليستقبلوا فرعون مصر استقبال الملوك وكأنه مازال حيا..! وكأنه إلى الآن يصرخ على أهل مصر (أنا ربكم الأعلى!)


لا تعليق!!!!!!!!!!!!



> ولكنه استنكر بشدة هذا الخبر , واستغربه , فمثل هذا الإكتشاف لايمكن معرفته إلا بتطور العلم الحديث وعبر أجهزة حاسوبية حديثة بالغة الدقة , فقال له احدهم إن قرآنهم الذي يؤمنون به يروي قصة عن غرقه وعن سلامة جثته بعد الغرق .. !


بغض النظر عن المحتوى..
لكن من السهل معرفة الغريق من غيره في الزمان القديم



> وكيف يستقيم في العقل هذا , والبشرية جمعاء وليس العرب فقط لم يكونوا يعلمون شيئا عن قيام قدماء المصريين بتحنيط جثث فراعنتهم إلا قبل عقود قليلة من الزمان فقط؟؟؟


هل كان العرب يعيشون في المريخ؟؟؟




> جلس (موريس بوكاي) ليلته محدقا بجثمان فرعون , يفكر بإمعان عما همس به صاحبه له من أن قرآن المسلمين يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة بعد الغرق .. بينما كتابهم المقدس (إنجيل متى ولوقا) يتحدث عن غرق فرعون أثناء مطاردته لسيدنا موسى عليه السلام دون أن يتعرض لمصير جثمانه البتة .. وأخذ يقول في نفسه : هل يعقل أن يكون هذا المحنط أمامي هو فرعون مصر الذي كان يطارد موسى؟!


هههههههه.. آه يا بطني... ضحكت كثيراً وأكاد أنفجر..
هههههههههههههههههههه



> حتى الإنجيل لم يتحدث عن نجاة هذه الجثة وبقائها سليمة


يتناقض مع كلامه السابق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> فحزم أمتعته وقرر أن يسافر إلى المملكة السعودية لحضور مؤتمر طبي يتواجد فيه جمع من علماء التشريح المسلمين..


أنا سعودي.. وأعرف إن تشريح الجثث عندنا أفشل من الفشل..
إحنا تشريح الضفدع كبير علينا ...
ثم أنه لم يكن أبداً في السعودية تشريح جثث الفراعنة..
أتحداكم أن تأتوني بدليل أن مملكتنا السعودية قامت بدراسة جثة فرعونية قديمة..
أتحدى..



> وهناك كان أول حديث تحدثه معهم عما اكشتفه من نجاة جثة فرعون بعد الغرق.. فقام أحدهم وفتح له المصحف وأخذ يقرأ له قوله تعالى { فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون } [يونس :92]
> 
> لقد كان وقع الآية عليه شديدا ..
> ورجت له نفسه رجة جعلته يقف أمام الحضور ويصرخ بأعلى صوته (( لقد دخلت الإسلام وآمنت بهذا القرآن))


هاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاها...
هل إنبح صوته وهو يصرخ؟ الله أعلم!



> رجع (موريس بوكاي) إلى فرنسا بغير الوجه الذى ذهب به .. وهناك مكث عشر سنوات ليس لديه شغل يشغله سوى دراسة مدى تطابق الحقائق العلمية والمكتشفة حديثا مع القرآن الكريم , والبحث عن تناقض علمي واحد مما يتحدث به القرآن ليخرج بعدها بنتيجة قوله تعالى {لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد} [فصلت :43]


القرآن علمنا الباطل .. وعلمنا الكذب.. حتى على أنفسنا ..



> كان من ثمرة هذه السنوات التي قضاها الفرنسي موريس أن خرج بتأليف كتاب عن القرآن الكريم هز الدول الغربية قاطبة ورج علماءها رجا , لقد كان عنوان الكتاب (القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم .. دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة).. فماذا فعل هذا الكتاب؟؟


لم تقرأوا الكتب اصلاً ..
فقد كان يتحدث عن أفضلية توراة على القرآن ..
لا العكس..
لكن كلمة القرآن في العنوان قد أثاركم..



> من أول طبعة له نفد من جميع المكتبات !
> ثم أعيدت طباعته بمئات الآلاف بعد أن ترجم من لغته الأصلية (الفرنسية) إلى العربية والإنكليزية والأندونيسية والفارسية والصربكرواتية والتركية والأوردوية والكجوراتية والألمانية ..!


الحمدلله على هذا الخبر الذي أفرحني..
الدكتور موريس فضح الإسلام بكل هذه اللغات؟؟؟
ولما أنتم سعيدين إلى هذه الدرجة؟؟



> لينتشر بعدها في كل مكتبات الشرق والغرب , وصرت تجده بيد أي شاب مصري أو مغربي أو خليجي في أميركا, فهو يستخدمه ليؤثر في الفتاة التي يريد أن يرتبط بها..! فهو خير كتاب ينتزعها من النصرانية واليهودية إلى وحدانية الإسلام وكماله ..


قلنا سابقاً .. النصرانية دين إنتهى منذ 14 قرناً ..
وكما قال دارك أنجل .. إنقرضت كما تنقرض الديناصورات ..
عموماً كل الوحدانية نجدها في المسيحية..



> ولقد حاول ممن طمس الله على قلوبهم وأبصارهم من علماء اليهود والنصارى أن يردوا على هذا الكتاب فلم يكتبوا سوى تهريج جدلي ومحاولات يائسة يمليها عليهم وساوس الشيطان..


نكرر :
النصارى منقرضة كالديناصورات تماماً ...........



> وآخرهم الدكتور (وليم كامبل) في كتابه المسمى (القرآن والكتاب المقدس في نور التاريخ والعلم) فلقد شرق وغرب ولم يستطع في النهاية ان يحرز شيئا..!


أتمنى أن أقرأ اكلتاب لأعرف محتوى الكتاب ..



> بل الأعجب من هذا أن بعض العلماء في الغرب بدأ يجهز رداً على الكتاب , فلما انغمس بقراءته أكثر وتمعن فيه زيادة .. أسلم ونطق بالشهادتين على الملأ!! فالحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.


لا تعليق......!!!



> يقول موريس بوكاي في مقدمة كتابه (لقد أثارت هذه الجوانب العلمية التي يختص بها القرآن دهشتي العميقة في البداية , فلم أكن أعتقد قط بإمكان اكتشاف عدد كبير إلى هذا الحد من الدقة بموضوعات شديدة التنوع , ومطابقتها تماما للمعارف العلمية الحديثة , وذلك في نص قد كتب منذ أكثر من ثلاثة عشر قرنا..!


كل الخرافات تجدونها في القرآن ..
لذلك لا أعتقد أنه من اللائق أن يقول دكتور كبير كـ موريس مثل هذه الأقوال..



> معاشر السادة النبلاء..
> لا نجد تعليقا على تلك الديباجية الفرعونية .. سوى أن نتذكر قوله تعالى { أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيراً} [النساء :82] ..
> 
> نعم والله لو كان من عند غير الله لما تحقق قوله تعالى في فرعون { فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية } كانت حقا آية إلهية في جسد فرعون البالي.. تلك الآية التي أحيت الإسلام في قلب موريس...!


وكأنهم يكلمون أطفالاً !!!!!!!!!!!!




> * ويقول الدكتور الفرنسي موريس بوكاي عن الحقائق العلمية التي وردت في القرآن في آخر جملة له في كتابه "دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة ص 222 بعد أن فند مزاعم التوراة الكاذبة في التكوين وأثبت خطأها:


الكاذبة؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..
هذا بالتأكيد كان نصرانياً .. لا مسيحياً .. هههههههههههههه



> " In View Of The State Of Knowledge In Muhammad's Days, It Is Inconceivable That Many Of The Statements In The Qur'an Which Are Connected With Science Could Have Been The Work Of Man. It Is Moreover, Perfectly Has Been Ligitimate, Not Only To Regard The Qur'an As The Expression Of A Revelation, But Also To Award It A Very Special Place On Account Of The Gurantee Of Authenticity ، It Provides And The Presence In It Of Scientific Statements Which , When Studied Today, Appear As A Challenge To Human Explanation"
> 
> وترجمتها كالاتي:
> (بالنظر إلى مستوى المعرفة في أيام محمد فإنه لا يمكن تصور الحقائق العلمية التي وردت في القرآن على أنها من تأليف بشر. لذا فمن الإنصاف تمامأ أن لا ينظر فقط إلى القرآن على أنه التنزيل الإلهي فحسب بل يجب أن تعطى له منزلة خاصة جداَ للأصالة التي تقدمها المعطيات العلمية التي وردت فيه والتي إذا ما درست اليوم تبدو وكأنها تتحدى تفسير البشر).



*في عصر محمد كان يوجد كل شيء ..
لكنهم غصباً يريدون أن يثبتوا أنه في عصر محمد كان الأشخاص يسودهم الجهل التااااااااااااااام ..
وكأنهم وحوش لا بشر ..


على كل حال..
إسلام بعض الأشخاص لا يؤثر في العقيدة المسيحية الرائعة..
وأكثر ما يقال عن الذين اسلموا .. هي في الحقيقة تندرج تحت أمرين :
1- شخصية خيالية(إسحاق هلال)..
أو شخصية حقيقية لكن قاموا بتسريب إشاعات عن إسلامه (إسلام كاكا)
2- مسيحيين فقراء.. ضعيفين الإيمان.. أسلموا من أجل المال فقط ..


وشكراً حبيبي دارك أنجل على مواضيعك الروعة ..*


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوك*




peace_86 قال:


> لا يا أحبائي..
> الدكتور لم يسلم..
> 
> ويكفي أن تقرأ في المنتديات الإسلامية هذه الخرافات :
> [/B]


لا يا حبيبي ليس في المنتديات الإسلامية فقط
لو كنت تفهم الفرنسية راجع معلوماتك وليس ما كتبه اليهود و المسيح



peace_86 قال:


> مسيحي أم نصراني؟
> هناك فرق...
> فإن كان نصرانياً .. فأنا أعذره إن دخل للدين الإسلامي..
> فكلا الدينين متخلفين ..
> أما المسيحية في الجنة وملكوت السماء... عموماً[/B]


لقد درس الإنجيل و التوراة و القرآن
لكن لا حقائق أصح من القرآن
ولذلك أسلم


peace_86 قال:


> لم يكن جراحاً ![/B]


راجع معلوماتك من مصادر فرنسية محققة


peace_86 قال:


> يتكلمون بطريقتهم الإسلامية القرآنية!!!!
> لا يوجد ما يسمى بفرعون مصر..
> بل هم فراعنة .. لا فرعون واحد
> [/B]


مرة أخرى لم تفهد ما كتب 
إنه ذلك الطاغوت الذي مات عندما كان يتبع موسى كما في التوراة و الإنجيل


peace_86 قال:


> لا تعليق!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]





peace_86 قال:


> بغض النظر عن المحتوى..
> لكن من السهل معرفة الغريق من غيره في الزمان القدي [/B]


هذا كما تظن أنت


peace_86 قال:


> هل كان العرب يعيشون في المريخ؟؟؟[/B]


لا كانوا على الأرض و لا تنس أنت منهم
ثم إن ذلك إعجاز جاء من القرآن
ولا تهرب هكذا


peace_86 قال:


> هههههههه.. آه يا بطني... ضحكت كثيراً وأكاد أنفجر..
> هههههههههههههههههههه[/B]


هذا بسبب اختلاط الأمر عليك
متى ولوقا و...+عهدين قديم و جديد
ضروري ألا تقرأ الأناجيل كلها


peace_86 قال:


> يتناقض مع كلامه السابق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> [/B]


قال بأنها غرقت ولم يقل القصة كاملة افهم يا عاقل


peace_86 قال:


> أنا سعودي.. وأعرف إن تشريح الجثث عندنا أفشل من الفشل..
> إحنا تشريح الضفدع كبير علينا ...
> ثم أنه لم يكن أبداً في السعودية تشريح جثث الفراعنة..
> أتحداكم أن تأتوني بدليل أن مملكتنا السعودية قامت بدراسة جثة فرعونية قديمة..
> ...


لا إذا كانت السعودية فاشلة ففرنسا و المغرب العربي ودول الخليج فيها من هم أمهر بكثير و تخرجوا بدكتوراه من جامعات أوروبية


peace_86 قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاها...
> هل إنبح صوته وهو يصرخ؟ الله أعلم![/B]


اكتب لا تعليق بذل ذلك 
عندما لا تجد ما تكتب


peace_86 قال:


> القرآن علمنا الباطل .. وعلمنا الكذب.. حتى على أنفسنا ..
> [/B]


هذا لأن لم و لن تقرأه مادامت فصاحته عليا عليك
حتى دولتك تلتزم بشرائعه و تقول ماتقول؟
عجباً لذلك الوجه


peace_86 قال:


> لم تقرأوا الكتب اصلاً ..
> فقد كان يتحدث عن أفضلية توراة على القرآن ..
> لا العكس..
> لكن كلمة القرآن في العنوان قد أثاركم..
> [/B]


لا تخف لدينا إلمام بالكتب المقدسة لكن ليس وقت لقراءتها 
لكن أظن أنك لم تقرأ الكتاب حقاً ولذلك لم تجد أنه تكلم عن الإنجيل


peace_86 قال:


> الحمدلله على هذا الخبر الذي أفرحني..
> الدكتور موريس فضح الإسلام بكل هذه اللغات؟؟؟
> ولما أنتم سعيدين إلى هذه الدرجة؟؟
> [/B]


لا أخطأت فقد فضح الكتب الأخرى غير القرآن
لهذا قلت لك اقرءه و تكلم 


peace_86 قال:


> قلنا سابقاً .. النصرانية دين إنتهى منذ 14 قرناً ..
> وكما قال دارك أنجل .. إنقرضت كما تنقرض الديناصورات ..
> عموماً كل الوحدانية نجدها في المسيحية..[/B]


هذا كما تقولون أنتم
خصوصاً وأننا لا نجد و لو طبعة و احدة من التوراة


peace_86 قال:


> نكرر :
> النصارى منقرضة كالديناصورات تماماً ...........[/B]


لا لا لا تتهرب هكذا
من قال لك ذلك


peace_86 قال:


> أتمنى أن أقرأ اكلتاب لأعرف محتوى الكتاب .. [/B]


لا تعليق


peace_86 قال:


> كل الخرافات تجدونها في القرآن ..
> لذلك لا أعتقد أنه من اللائق أن يقول دكتور كبير كـ موريس مثل هذه الأقوال..[/B]


أعطني ولو دليل و احد أن في القرآن خرافة!


peace_86 قال:


> وكأنهم يكلمون أطفالاً !!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


لا تتهرب هكذا
+كل الردود لا تتهرب كذلك مرة أخرى


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*

أختي العزيزة ..

إلى متى نصدق أن الإسلام ينتشر بسبب الإعجاز العملي؟
وماهو الشيء الذي وجده في الإسلام ولم يجده في المسيحية؟
روح المحبة مثلاً ؟ أو محبة الأعداء والأقرباء؟ أو الإكتفاء بالزوجة الواحدة؟ لا أدري ..

لذلك أنا على يقين بأنه لا يود دكتور كبير كموريس يسلم ..
فهو يهودي أصلاً وليس مسيحي-على ما أعتقد- .. وشكراً


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*



peace_86 قال:


> أختي العزيزة ..
> 
> إلى متى نصدق أن الإسلام ينتشر بسبب الإعجاز العملي؟
> وماهو الشيء الذي وجده في الإسلام ولم يجده في المسيحية؟
> ...


لو سمحت أخ وليس أخت
هذا أكبر دليل على أنك لا تعرف الشخصيات الإسلامية 
ألا تعرف أنس بن مالك؟ وأنا أيضاً اسمي أنس أعذرك لتخليك علن الإسلام
ثم إن الإسلام و بالأخص القرآن ليس كتاباً علمياً بل كتاب شريعة إسلامية و عقيدة
لكن الإعجازات يمكن اعتبارها كأسباب
ثم إن ما تعتقده عن موريس خاطئ بالمرة


----------



## عبد الحميد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*

أحسنت يا أخي العزيز أنس كما العادة ل يستطيعو الإجابة
أرجو أن يغلق هذا الموضوع


----------



## اسكندرانى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*



> قلنا سابقاً .. النصرانية دين إنتهى منذ 14 قرناً ..
> وكما قال دارك أنجل .. إنقرضت كما تنقرض الديناصورات ..
> عموماً كل الوحدانية نجدها في المسيحية..




اثبت ان الوحدانية موجودة فى المسيحية   ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*

يااااااا مسيح!


----------



## peace_86 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*

طيب ليش حرف الـ(إس) كتبتيه مرتين؟
كنت أعتقد أن هذا نكنيم فقط ..
وكنت أعتقد أنك أنت نفس العضوة القديمة الله يرحمها : آي آم مسلمة

عموماً أنا آسف.. ماكان قصدي
وأنس بن مالك.. إي أعرفه
إللي عاش أكثر من 100 سنة..
وهو آخر صحابي مات..
ومات في البصرة..

هههههه كتاب الحديث في المدرسة.. كتب قبيح جداً ماحب أتذكره


----------



## anass 357 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*



peace_86 قال:


> طيب ليش حرف الـ(إس) كتبتيه مرتين؟
> كنت أعتقد أن هذا نكنيم فقط ..
> وكنت أعتقد أنك أنت نفس العضوة القديمة الله يرحمها : آي آم مسلمة
> 
> ...



لا تلك العضوة لا زالت
أما عضوياتي القديمة كانت هي anass_357 وanass__357


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*

مازلنا نتحدى المحمديين أن يثبتوا  أن موريس بوكي أسلم


----------



## anass 357 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> مازلنا نتحدى المحمديين أن يثبتوا  أن موريس بوكي أسلم



يا أخ أنا أتحداك أكثر من التحدي 
وضعت كتابه وحذف و أيضاً لقاء صحفي معه واقتباس من كتابه
ما كان يجب عليك أن تقول ذلك 
 سأعيد البحث على الكتاب و اللقاء الصحفي و اقتباس من كتابه
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## anass 357 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أكذوبة إسلام موريس بوكاي*

أولا اسم كتابه
“الكتاب المقدس والقرآن والعلم”
ثانياً
لقاء صحفي معه
هنا
ثالثاً من كتابه
وبعد أن قام بعرض أوجه الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم قال  والآن أستطيع ان أقول أنه لا توجد آية قرآنية واحدة تناقض العلم الحديث !!!).وبعد أن قرئت هذه الكلمات للدكتور قلت سبحان الله العظيم إن هناك لغز أكبر بكثير من لغز الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم ..!!! إنه لغز مصدر التلقي ... كيف يقنع الملاحدة أنفسهم بأن هذا الكلام بشري وفي نفس الوقت هو لا ينساق وراء أي خرافة من الخرافات العلمية في ذلك العصر .. إن مصدر التلقي لابد أن يكون إلهيا .. ففي تلك الفترة كانت خرافات لا أول لها من آخر ومع ذلك ياتي القرآن معصوما من كل ذلك .. وذكر منها الدكتور بوكاي اشياء يسيرة مثل أن مصدر المياه الجوفية هو فجوة في قلب القارات تنقل مياه المحيطات إليها وبهذا كان يقول حتى الفلاسفة ولكن ياتي القرآن في سياق بديع ويقول {أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَسَلَكَهُ يَنَابِيعَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُ بِهِ زَرْعًا مُّخْتَلِفًا أَلْوَانُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ حُطَامًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَى لِأُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ} (21) سورة الزمر .... والكثير والكثير من المسائل وسبحان من كان كلامه القرآن ...!!! فاللغز الأكبر من الإعجاز العلمي هو لغز عدم إنسياق القرآن الكريم وراء الخرافات العلمية في ذلك العصر ... ولذلك عندما أحاور ملحد احب دائما أن أضيف القرآن الكريم كدليل من بين الأدلة على وجود الله


----------



## الحوت (27 أغسطس 2008)

*دعونا نلقى الضوء قليلا على هذه الكذبه السمجة بتاعة لموريس بوكاي التي لا يزال المسلم يصدقها ببلاهة متناهيه* :heat:


> ولما أنهى تعليمه الثانوي انخرط طالبا في كلية الطب في جامعة فرنسا,


*
جامعة فرنسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا عيني ..

ولو سألنا صاحب هذه القصة الطريفة : اين تقع جامعة فرنسا هذه ؟؟!!
بماذا سيجيب ؟

هل هناك جامعة اسمها : جامعة فرنسا !!!!!

ايوة .. تلك التي جنب كنتاكي .. شخن فخن !! :t30:*


> وعندماتسلم الرئيس الفرنسي الاشتراكي الراحل (فرانسوا ميتران) زمام الحكم في البلاد عام 1981 طلبت فرنسا من دولة (مصر) في نهاية الثمانينات استضافة مومياء (فرعون مصر) إلىفرنسا لإجراء اختبارات وفحوصات أثرية ومعالجة


*
بما ان القصة قد حدثت في الثمانينات ..
اذن يكون المقصود بتلك المومياء هي التي لرمسيس الثاني ..
اذ لم تفحص جثة مومياء في فرنسا في الثمانينات سوى لرمسيس الثاني !!

والان السؤال الصاعق :
ما الدليل على ان رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون الخروج !!؟؟؟

ولاحظوا ان كاتب المقال لم يجرؤ على ان يحدد اسم الفرعون الذي فحص بوكاي جثته ؟؟؟

يا ترى لماذا ؟؟؟؟

سنعرف الجواب فيما بعد ..

لنتابع الان :

يقول كاتب السيناريو :*


> لم يستطع (موريس) أن ينام , وطلب أن يأتوا له بالتوراة, فأخذيقرأ في (سفر الخروج) من التوراة قوله »فرجع الماء وغطى مركبات وفرسان جميع جيشفرعون الذي دخل وراءهم في البحر لم يبق منهم ولا واحد« .. وبقي موريس بوكاي حائراً
> 
> حتى الإنجيل لم يتحدث عن نجاة هذهالجثة وبقائهاسليمة..



*يخلط الكاتب بين التوراة والانجيل بشكل ساذج جداً ..!!!!

وهذا يثبت عدم صلاحية موريس بوكاي للحديث عن الكتب المقدسة ...

او ان كاتب السيناريو المسلم قد قام بفبركة الكثير حول هذا السيناريو المضحك !!!

ونقول رداً على زعم بوكاي ( او مخرف هذا السيناريو ) :

ان النص في سفر الخروج لم يكتف بسرد واقعة غرق الجيش وحسب .. بل ذكر بعدها ما حدث لجثثهم !

لنقرأ النص الذي لم يكمل بوكاي قرائته :

{فخلص الرب فيذلك اليوم اسرائيل من يد المصريين , ونظر اسرائيل المصريين امواتاً على شاطئ البحر}

الخروج 30:14

فجثث المصريين قذفت على الشاطئ ..
فالتوراة ذكرت ما حدث بعد الغرق..

فاي اعجاز سينسب الى مسألة بقاء جثة فرعون بعد الغرق .. فيجب ان ينسب للتوراة لانها أكدت بأن جثث المصريين الذين غرقوا قد قذفها الموج الى الشاطئ ..!

فلا نعلم اي سبب لحيرة بوكاي ..!!
فالنص واضح وقد تعرض لمسألة مصير جثث المصريين ..

جاء في القصة :*


> لقد كانت بقايا الملح العالق في جسده أكبر دليل على أنه مات غريقا..!
> وأن جثتهاستخرجت من البحر بعد غرقه فورا, ثم اسرعوا بتحنيط جثته لينجو بدنه!



*ما المدهش في العثور على جثة محنطة تحوي ملحاً ؟؟؟؟

الا يعلم هذا البوكاي – وهو العالم والطبيب – بأن الملح يستخدم ايضاً لحفظ الاشياء واهمها اللحوم ..

فكان من الطبيعي ان يدخل الملح في مستحضرات التحنيط التي استخدمها الفراعنة ..

كيف غاب عن بال هكذا طبيب معلومة يعلمها اجهل جزار اذا ما سأله عن افضل كيفية لحفظ اللحوم !!!!

ارجو ان تذهب الى اقرب جزار يا مسلم وتسأله عن ضرورة الملح في حفظ اللحوم ..!

فهل كان ذلك سيخفى عن الفراعنة والمحنطون !!؟؟؟

قال شو .. شاف فيها بقايا ملح !!!! يا سلام سلم !!!

كما لي تعليق على عبارة :

" اسرعوا بتحنيط جثته " !!!

وهل التحنيط عندهم كان غريباً او لداعي الاحداث الضرورية !!؟؟
انهم كانوا يحنطون الموتى ( مهما كانت طريقة موتهم ) ..*
*
اما عن اسلام موريس هذا .. يقول كاتب النكتة :*


> ورجت له نفسه رجة جعلته يقفأمام الحضور ويصرخ بأعلى صوته ( لقددخلت الإسلام وآمنت بهذا القرآن))


*
صاح باعلى صوته ... مسكين !!!

كل هذا لانه وجد ملحاً في مومياء محنطة !!!!

ونسأل :

هل وجد ان مسلماً قد شهد ان موريس بوكاي قد دخل الاسلام امامه ؟!

وما هو اسم ذلك المؤتمر الذي عقد في السعودية .. وفيه اسلم بوكاي ؟!

هل هناك دليل واحد يثبت بأن هناك مسلماً واحداً قد شاهد بوكاي يمارس الفرائض الاسلامية ؟؟!!

هل شاهده احد يصلي الخمس في اوقاتها ؟!

هل قام بالحج ..؟
وفي اي سنة فعل ؟!

بالطبع هناك مسجد يزوره بوكاي ( لو كان مسلماً ) ليصلي فيه على الاقل ايام الجمعة ..؟
فما هو ذلك المسجد واين يقع .. ومن شاهده ؟!!

ام ان قصة اسلامه تضاف الى قائمة الاكاذيب الاسلامية التي تنشرها مواقع شيوخ الدجل والكذب اياها ؟؟!!!

والآن ..

الضربة القاضية لاكذوبة اسلام بوكاي !​**
بعد ان الفيلم اتحرق ...!!!

وبوكاش او " بوكاي " طلع لا هو مسلم ولا بطيخ !!!

ولا مومياء " رمسيس الثاني " .. طلع فيها ملح ولا بهارات ولا بقدونس !!!

ولا طلع الفرعون " رمسيس الثاني " تاريخياً هو " فرعون الخروج " !!!!!!!

يا خيبة امة الضلال !!

وها هي الصفعة على عقول اجهل أمة وطأت سطح كوكبنا !

ومن أحد علماءهم وبالحرف الواحد ..

لنقرأ اعتراف " زاهي حواس " الامين العام للمجلس الاعلى للآثار :

فحص مومياء رمسيس الثاني لتحديد أسباب وفاته ​*
*
21/1/2005

" قام فريق من المجلس الاعلى للآثار مع فريق اخر متخصص بالاشعة بفحص مومياء رمسيس الثاني (1298-1235 قبل الميلاد) لتحديد اسباب وفاته وما اذا كان هو فرعون الخروج نفسه الذي اشارت اليه الكتب السماوية.
وقال الامين العام للمجلس الاعلى للآثار زاهي حواس مساء الاربعاء ان دراسة القرآن الكريم تبين ان فرعون الخروج هو رمسيس الثاني رغم النتيجة التي توصل اليها الباحثون الفرنسيون في الثمانينات بانه ليس فرعون الخروج اثر فحصهم المومياء لعدم وجود آثار للغرق فيها. ويتحدث القرآن عن معجزة الهية حدثت عند خروج اليهود بقيادة النبي موسى عليه السلام من مصر عنما شق البحر ليتمكنوا من الهرب، بينما غرق فرعون الذي لحق بهم.
وأشار حواس الى ان الاوصاف التي وردت في النص القرآني لفرعون الخروج انطبقت على شخص واحد بينما ذكر انبياء باسمائهم مثل ابراهيم وموسى ويوسف فضلا عن وصف الفرعون الذي ظهر في الاسرة التاسعة عشرة ورمسيس الثاني هو ثالث ملوكها.
وأضاف انه صاحب الرقم القياسي بين فراعنة مصر في فترة الحكم التي استمرت 67 عاما وهي مدة يمكن ان تقع فيها أحداثا مثل التي وقعت في عهد فرعون الخروج.
وأكد حواس ان الفريق سيقوم بفحص المومياوات الملكية الى جانب مومياوات عادية لتحديد اسباب وفاتها، موضحا ان ذلك سيحل مجموعة من الغاز بعضها مثل وفاة الملك توت عنخ امون وهو شاب التي اختلفت الآراء حول اسبابها.
ويستخدم المصريون جهازا للتصوير الطبقي (سي تي سكان) قامت الجمعية الجغرافية الاميركية باهدائه الى مصر وقام الالمان بتصنيعه بمواصفات خاصة تتلاءم مع مهمة فحص المومياوات."
_________________​*
*
والان مقارنة بسيطة بين اخر ما توصل اليه علماء الاثار المصرية ( وكانوا لسوء حظ المسلمين من اخوانهم المسلمين !) ..

مع ما جاء في القصة الهزيلة التافهة الخائبة حول اسلام بوكاي " شامة فرنسا "! لانه وجد ملحاً في مومياء " رمسيس الثاني " ! ..

سيتضح لنا الى اي مدى وصل الافتراء الاسلامي والكذب الشرعي والخواء الفكري لدى من يصدقون ما يكذبون ..
وهكذا عينك عينك .. دون ان يطرف لهم جفن حياءاً وخجلاً !!!

بدراسة القران .. يتضح ان فرعون الخروج هو : رمسيس الثاني !!

بينما بدراسة المومياء ( والتي اجريت في فرنسان في الثمانينات ) .. اتضح ان " رمسيس الثاني " لم يكن هو فرعون الخروج !

اذن !

هل اكتشفت يا مسلم كيف يعاملك شيوخ الدجل واليعفرة وكيف يلبسونك الطاسة ويضحكون عليك بسبب جهلك ؟؟؟؟؟!!!

اللهم لا شماتة بهيك عقول !!

والان تعالوا لنريكم مدى " علم " هذا العالم ومدى نزاهته ..

شاهدوا هذا الفيديو :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaSfE1DW2-w

يظهر بوكاي وبالتحديد في الدقيقة الرابعة والثانية 29

وهو يقتبس حديثاً لمحمد ... وينطقه بالعربية وهو :

" اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين " ..!

وهو حديث مضروب ضعيف .. :heat:

فهل بوكاي جاهل أم كاذب ..؟

لنقرأ فضيحته .. ولنرى درجة الحديث :



            92774 - اطلبوا العلم و لو بالصين
   الراوي: أنس بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: باطل - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 416


            87782 - اطلبوا العلم و لو بالصين ، فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم .
   الراوي: أنس بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: موضوع - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 906


            9159 - اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين
  الراوي: أبو العاتكة - خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] أبو العاتكة لا يعرف، وليس لهذا الحديث أصل - المحدث: البزار - المصدر: البحر الزخار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/175


            162929 - اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين
  الراوي: أنس بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: باطل لا أصل له - المحدث: ابن حبان - المصدر: المجروحين - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/489



            23080 - اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين فإن طلبه فريضة على كل مسلم
   الراوي: أبو هريرة - خلاصة الدرجة: بهذا الإسناد باطل ، فيه أحمد الجويباري كان يضع الحديث - المحدث: ابن عدي - المصدر: الكامل في الضعفاء - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/292


            70056 - اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين
   الراوي: أنس بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] أبو عاتكة طريف بن سلمان منكر الحديث جدا - المحدث: ابن القيسراني - المصدر: تذكرة الحفاظ - الصفحة أو الرقم: 61


            192865 - اطلبوا العلم ولو بالصين ، فإن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم
            الراوي: أنس بن مالك - خلاصة الدرجة: لا يصح - المحدث: ابن الجوزي - المصدر: موضوعات ابن الجوزي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/348 ​


_______________


حديث : مداد العلماء افضل من دم الشهداء . موضوع باطل !
هل بوكاي جاهل أم كاذب ؟!


            241221 - مداد العلماء أفضل من دماء الشهداء
     الراوي: - - خلاصة الدرجة: في إسناده محمد بن جعفر المتهم بالوضع - المحدث: السمهودي - المصدر: الغماز على اللماز - الصفحة أو الرقم: 262


            218332 - مداد العلماء أفضل من دماء الشهداء
      الراوي: - - خلاصة الدرجة: قيل لا أصل له أو بأصله موضوع - المحدث: ملا علي قاري - المصدر: الأسرار المرفوعة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 303



            214080 - مداد العلماء أفضل من دم الشهداء
 الراوي: - - خلاصة الدرجة: قول الحسن البصري . ورفعه موضوع - المحدث: الزرقاني - المصدر: مختصر المقاصد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 926


            97549 - يوزن يوم القيامة مداد العلماء مع دم الشهداء ، فيرجح مداد العلماء على دم الشهداء
    الراوي: النعمان بن بشير - خلاصة الدرجة: موضوع - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4832 ​


الا يخجل بوكاي من ترداد احاديث موضوعة ....!!!!

ام انه جاهل .. وقيمته صفر مكعب عند العلماء ..!!! *


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 أغسطس 2008)

كلام رائع يا أخوتى .
ما هذه العظمة .
ما هذا الجمال .
ما هذا ....
لا أجد ما أقوله ........

طلب محبة من الأخ الحووووووت 

أن يكتب لى فى أى جريدة مكتوب هذا الخبر عن زاهى حواس .... رجاء محبة ..

ربنا يباركك ...


----------



## القناص (28 أغسطس 2008)

> ونسأل :
> 
> هل وجد ان مسلماً قد شهد ان موريس بوكاي قد دخل الاسلام امامه ؟!


هل راي أحد المسلمين مورس بوكاي وهو يعتنق الإسلام ؟طبعا 
بالصوت والصورة رايتة هل  تريد أن أضع رابط التسجل له ولبعض العلماء   
ارجوك لا تتسرع و تتهمنا بالكذب إن كنت تريد أن أضع إليك روابط التسجيل له :Love_Letter_Open:+عشرات العلماء :Love_Letter_Open:+مو اقعهم الشخصية :Love_Letter_Open:+ كتبهم عن الاسلام :Love_Letter_Open:فعلى الرحب والسعة  أطلب ستجد  واكثر مما تريد   ونحن فى الخدمة  ولو لم نفعل عند ذالك يحق لك أن تتهمنا بالكذب 


> شاهدوا هذا الفيديو :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xasfe1dw2-w
> 
> ...


يقتبس  أحاديث فى  الدقيقة الثانية والدقيقة الرابعة:bomb::36_3_9: 
يسيد 
الدكتور أسلم بسبب الإعجاذ العلمى فى القرآن  وهو من المسلمين الجدد   وهو ليس عالم فى علوم الحديث   وستجد من يقول له الحديث مو ضوع  إنتبة 
  وقام بتاليف كتاب 

أسم الكتاب    * المؤلف          *          تاريخ الإضافة 

 القرآن الرائع   *     جاري ميللر*	     354	19 / 08 / 200

التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن والعلم *	موريس بوكاي*	2976	25 / 08 / 2006​


----------



## enass (28 أغسطس 2008)

*طيب يا مسلمين

خلينا نعتبر ان تخريفكو هو الصح وانو اسلم

لو ان مسلم صار مسيحي شو بتكون ردت فعلكو؟؟*


----------



## الحوت (28 أغسطس 2008)

القناص قال:


> هل راي أحد المسلمين مورس بوكاي وهو يعتنق الإسلام ؟طبعا
> بالصوت والصورة رايتة هل  تريد أن أضع رابط التسجل له ولبعض العلماء
> ارجوك لا تتسرع و تتهمنا بالكذب إن كنت تريد أن أضع إليك روابط التسجيل له :Love_Letter_Open:+عشرات العلماء :Love_Letter_Open:+مو اقعهم الشخصية :Love_Letter_Open:+ كتبهم عن الاسلام :Love_Letter_Open:فعلى الرحب والسعة  أطلب ستجد  واكثر مما تريد   ونحن فى الخدمة  ولو لم نفعل عند ذالك يحق لك أن تتهمنا بالكذب
> 
> ...



*ها هو العضو المدعو القناص لم يجرأ ان يرد بحرف واحد على مداخلتنا التي هشمت اكذوبة مومياء الفرعون وهرب منها ومن مواجهة الحقيقة ...!!!

ولم يجب على اية نقطة من النقاط التي طرحتها في دحض المقال حول بوكاي ...!

وهذا هو حال المسلم العاجز المفلس الذي يفر ويهرب كرسوله ويولي الدبر !

لقد اتى بالتبرير الاسلامي السخيف الذي ياتي بمثله وعلى شاكلتة كل مسلم مفلس عاجز ويدعي ان بوكاي غير عالم بالاحاديث لهذا اتى باحاديث ضعيفه !

هل قرأتم العجز الاسلامي الذي يفوح من رائحة قلم هذا المدعو القناص !

حلوة هذه بوكاي ليس عالم بالحديث !
تبريرات اسلامية مفلسه معفنه كالعاده !

وهل من ياتي بحديث يجب ان يكون عالم من علماء الحديث يا محمدي !

هل كل الاعضاء هنا عالمين بالاحاديث يا محمدي ؟

لماذا استشهد هذا البوكاي بالاحاديث الضعيفه بالذات ؟
من اين اتى بها ؟

هل لك ان تخبرنا يا محمدي يا تابع محمد صعلم ! :heat:

اما عن اسلامة فلا تزال اسلتنا قائمة ان استطيع الرد عليها باثبات :*


> *
> 
> هل وجد ان مسلماً قد شهد ان موريس بوكاي قد دخل الاسلام امامه ؟!
> 
> ...


*
لا نراه الا متحدث  عن كتابه وبحثه ...
وتلك وجهة نظره ( والتي قبض عليها حفنة من الدولارات من ملك السعودية ... ) !

انا اعلم بكتابه الذي كتبه ليمدح القرآن ولو بلي عنق الحقيقة ..:heat:*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (28 أغسطس 2008)

إلى عزيزى الحوت .

لم تجب عن سؤالى بالرغم من مشاركتك الأخيرة .

الرب يكون معك .

أخوك فى المسيحية .
ابن الكلمة


----------



## الحوت (29 أغسطس 2008)

ابن الكلمة قال:


> إلى عزيزى الحوت .
> 
> لم تجب عن سؤالى بالرغم من مشاركتك الأخيرة .
> 
> ...



*معلش عزيزي المقال من هذا الرابط

http://www.alwatanalriady.com/news/Shownews.asp?id=51475*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (29 أغسطس 2008)

*كلامك سليم أخى الحووووت ... و قد قمت بالبحث على النت و وجدت صحيفة الشعب تنشر الخبر أيضا 
و تجدها على هذا الرابط 

http://arabic.people.com.cn/31657/3133129.html

لا أعرف أخوتى المسلمين ماذا سيقولون عن هذا الموضوع و قد قام الأخ فادى بإثبات أن فرعون الخروج لا يمكن أن يكون رمسيس الثانى و تجدون البحث

http://www.servant4jesus.co.nr/

و أشكرك على كلامك الجميل و معلوماتك الرائعة و على فكرة أنا قرأت لك الكثير و معجب بكتابتكم .

الرب يبارككم و يزيدكم علما . *


----------



## القناص (30 أغسطس 2008)

صدق الله القائل 
{يُخَادِعُونَ ٱللَّهَ وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلاَّ أَنْفُسَهُم وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ *{ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ مَرَضاً وَلَهُم عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ } البقرة 




> ها هو العضو المدعو القناص لم يجرأ ان يرد بحرف واحد على مداخلتنا التي هشمت اكذوبة مومياء الفرعون وهرب منها ومن مواجهة الحقيقة ...!!!
> 
> ولم يجب على اية نقطة من النقاط التي طرحتها في دحض المقال حول بوكاي ...!
> 
> وهذا هو حال المسلم العاجز المفلس الذي يفر ويهرب كرسوله ويولي الدبر !


الاستاذ حوت تمالك أعصابك 
لا اريد أن تفقد أعصابك وتخرج عن قوانين المنتدى 
الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم علمنا الشجاعة والكرامة فلم يختبا  من أعدائة  والصحابة كذالك لم يهربوا ويتركوة  فى أى مو قف حتى وان كان حياتهم هي الثمن   فمن منا تعلم الهروب والفرار ؟؟؟
على منتداك من الممكن أن تتهمنا بالفرار 
ورغم اننى لم أكتب جميع مالدى  واكتفى بمشاركةو بسيطة أجد ك بدات تفقد أعصابك 
وتتهمنا بالهروب :a4:
أين الهروب يرجل الفخر والاستحالة 
أولا أخبرتك لو كنت تريد أن أضع رابط للدكتور مو س بوكاى له ولعشرات العلماء {صوت +صورة } 
+ المو اقع الشخصية لهم  فلم تجيب  لا أنك تعلم الحقيقة ولا تستتطيع أن تقول ضع الروابط 
فاجبتنا 


> هل وجد ان مسلماً قد شهد ان موريس بوكاي قد دخل الاسلام امامه ؟!
> 
> وما هو اسم ذلك المؤتمر الذي عقد في السعودية .. وفيه اسلم بوكاي ؟!
> 
> ...


نكمل الاسئلة  القوية والتعليق المثالي للمدعو الحوت المشرف بالقسم 
وهل كان وقتها مورس بوكاي أقرع ولا بشعر   كان مصبوغ ولا لا  كان لا بس نظارة ولا لا 
وكان نوعها أية :mus13:
يا أستاذ حوت بقول تسجيل صوتى تسجيل صوتى صوت وصورة فهل هذا ليس دليل :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


> لا نراه الا متحدث عن كتابه وبحثه ...
> وتلك وجهة نظره ( والتي قبض عليها حفنة من الدولارات من ملك السعودية ... ) !


 
الحقائق العلمية ليست وجهة نظر فهو يتحدث عن حقائق علمية 
لا بد من براهين ساطعة ومراجع علمية  

وهل عشرا العلماء الاخرى أيضا قبضوا من ملك السعودية 
فمنهم من ترك أمواله وديارة سواء فى بلادنا العربية أم غيرها 
ومنهم من  قال تركت وظيفتى وربحت الله 
ومنهم ومنهم ومنهم  لم يروا المملكة أو غيرها  وما  الاخ عبد الاحد داؤد والأخ  ووديع مراد عنا ببعيد   وغيرة وغيرة الكثير والكثير 
أما لاوالله عن الحديث  فهو أكبر دليل وحجة عليك لا لك 
فالدكتور مو س بوكاي من المسلمين الجدد  
عمرة مدخل جامع  قبل إسلامة  لم يسمع من قبل حديث فى صحيح البخارى أوحديث فى صحيح مسلم  أو سنن أبى داوود وابن ماجة  لم يسمع من قبل لا بد من قول الله قبل ذكر الاية 
بل المسلم البسيط  من الممكن أن يخطا ويكر ر حديث مو ضوع  لو لم ينبهه أحد إلى ذالك فهل أيضا هو ليس بمسلم 
فقد ردد مو رس بوكاى حديث   وياتى أحد النصارى ويقول الحديث  ضعيف :Love_Letter_Send:
فلله الحمد على أن جعلنا ننتبة الى أى خطا  ونمتنع عنة  ونعلم قول الله ورسولة من قول أى أحد اخر فلا نضيف أى قول إلى قول الله سبحانة وتعالى ورسولة الكريم
فلنفترض أن موريس بوكاي لم يعتنق الاسلام  ولنفترض أنة لم يقوم بتاليف كتابة التى أن تعلمه 
هناك المئات من العلماء  فى جميع العلوم أعتنقوا الإ سلام 
من أ سلم فلنفسة


----------



## ابن الكلمة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا لأعلم عزيزى أن رسالتك لأخ الحوووووت و لكن أن تسمح لى بتعليق جانبى :

ليس أن أحد العلماء أعتنق الإسلام معنى ذلك أن الإسلام دين الحق ففى القرن الماضى كان معظم العلماء يعتنقون الإلحاد و نشروا مئات إن لم يكن آلاف الكتب التى تثبت عدم وجود الله و بطلان الأديان و إن قلت أن الدكتور موريس بوكاى ـ الذى لم يدرس الإسلام و الدليل على ذلك استشهاده بأحاديث ضعيفة ـ أعتنق الإسلام فيمكن أن نقول أنه هناك علماء مسلمين ـ رجال دين  لأنكم كما تقولون ليس لديكم رجال دين و إنما علماء دين ـ تركوا الإسلام و منهم عبد الله القصيمى أحد خريجى الأزهر و الدكتور نصر حامد أبو زيد الذى اتهمتوه بالكفر و لا يمكن أن ننسى مارك جبرايل الذى كان استاذ التاريخ الإسلامى و صار مسيحيا و يمكن أن تسمع اختباره على هذا الرابط 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2112605160503211889

و غيرهم الكثير و الكثير الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية . و قد قال أحمد القطعانى على قناة الجزيرة يقول أن هناك 6 مليون مسلم يعتنقون المسيحية فى برنامج الشريعة و الحياة .*


----------



## mariana44 (30 أغسطس 2008)

الى الاخ ابن الكلمة انا لا يجب مقارنة عالم مع انسان عادي فموريس درس القران ودرس الانجيل واقتناعه بالسلام لدلالة انه دين الحق والحقيقة ان موريس هو عينة بسيطة عن عشرات العلماء الدين دخلو الاسلام بمجرد قراءتهم القران انا ارى ان لما علماء بحجم موريس وقساوسة مثل يوسف استس وغيرهم من القساوسة لما دخلو الاسلام اكيد بعد اجتهاد عظيم في المقارنة بين الاديان اما عن 6ملايين فهذا رقم مبالغ فيه جدا و نحن دايما لما نتكلم نتكلم بالدليل والدليل والدليل


----------



## azazi (30 أغسطس 2008)

تحيه لكم

موريس بوكاي او غيره هذا لا يدل ان اي دين صحيح ..... وانا مسلم سابق ولاديني حاليا ً . ودرست كل الاديان وكلها بنظري باطلة باطله فلا القرآن معجز ولا غيره . واليكم كتاب
عباس عبد النور من مواليد دمنهور، شيخ تقي ، سني المذهب. فقيه. مدير تكية. ورث الدين عن آباء مشهود لهم بالتقوى وصلابة العقيدة وحسن السلوك.
قضى ستين عاما من عمره مسلما تقيا، وإمام مسجد، وخطيبا رائعا، وكاتبا وشاعرا ومفسرا للقرآن الكريم، ثم نشر كتابه ( محنتي مع القرآن )وترك الاسلام عندما بلغ الثمانين من عمره، وكتابه هو أخطر كتب الالحاد . 
ألتحق بكلية اصول الدين في الأزهر. ومنح مساعدة من دائرة الأوقاف الإسلامية ، فانتقل إلى جامعة السوربون في باريس ليحضر دكتوراه في فلسفة العلم، وتمكن من الفلسفة والعلم معاً.
ولما عاد إلى مدينته أصبح إماماً وخطيباً في أحد مساجدها، وكان له فيها مريدون، نشأهم على الإيمان وحسن العبادة، كما كان أستاذاً جامعياً، ومؤلفاً لكتب فلسفية وعلمية عديدة.
إلا أن حياته الفكرية لم تكن من دون قلق ولا حياته الدينية من دون شكوك، لقد كان عقله يثير موضوعات شائكة، وكان إيمانه يكفيه الجواب على كل معضلة..


للتحميل

http://exmuslim.com/books/files/abbas.pdf

هذا قضى ستين عام مسلما ً  وعرف ان لا القران مهجز ولا  شي كلها دجل ولعب بالايات ولي اعناقها

كم اني انقل لكم قول الشيخ الفوزان وهو لا يؤمن بالاعجاز العلمي المزعوم .




> الشيخ صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان في كتابه الخطب المنبرية /ج/2/268/ طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة في أثناء الخطبة التي بعنوان " الحث على تعلم العلم النافع قال :
> ... بل بلغ الأمر ببعضهم أن يفسر القرآن بالنظريات الحديثة ومنجزات الَّتقنية المعاصرة ويعتبر هذا فخراً للقرآن حيث وافق في رأيه هذه النظريات ويسمي هذا " الإعجاز العلمي " وهذا خطأ كبير لأنه لا يجوز تفسير القرآن بمثل هذه النظريات والأفكار لأنها تتغير و تتناقض ويكذب بعضها بعضا والقرآن حق ومعانيه حق لا تناقض فيه ولا تغير في معانيه مع مرور الزمن أما أفكار البشر ومعلوماتهم فهي قابلة للخطأ والصواب، وخطؤها أكثر من صوابها وكم من نظرية مسلمة اليوم تحدث نظرية تكذبها غدا فلا يجوز أن تربط القرآن بنظريات البشر وعلومهم الظنية والوهمية المتضاربة المتناقضة.
> و تفسير القرآن الكريم له قواعد معروفة لدى علماء الشريعة لا يجوز تجاوزها وتفسير القرآن بغير مقتضاها وهذه القواعد هي.
> أن يفسر القرآن بالقرآن، فما أُجمل في موضع منه فُصِّل في موضع آخر، وما أطلق في موضع قيد في موضع،
> ...



http://www.aldawah.net/dawah/menbar/kateeb/k137.doc


----------



## azazi (30 أغسطس 2008)

زغلول النجار والإعجاز العلمى للقرآن
محمد زكريا توفيق 
zakariael@att.net 
الحوار المتمدن - العدد: 2386 - 2008 / 8 / 27 


*يخطئ كثير من الناس حين يحرصون على أن يتضمن القرآن الكريم كل نظرية علمية. وكلما ظهرت نظرية, إلتمسوا لها محملا فى آية, أو مخرجا فى تأويل بما يوافق هذه النظرية. ومنشأ الخطأ هنا أن العلوم تتجدد نظرياتها مع الزمن تبعا لسنة التقدم. فلا تزال فى نقص دائم ينشد الكمال. وهؤلاء يسيئون إلى القرآن الكريم من حيث يظنون أنهم يحسنون صنعا. وإعجاز القرآن الحقيقى ليس فى إحتوائه على النظريات العلمية التى تتجدد وتتبدل وتكون ثمرة للجهد البشرى فى البحث والنظر, وإنما فى حثه على التفكير والبحث والتأمل. فهو يحث الإنسان على النظر فى الكون وفى النفس وفى الخلق وتدبره. ويكفى أن نعلم أن كل ثمانية آيات قرآنية, بها آية تحض على إعمال العقل والنظر والتأمل والتفكر. وإنى لأعجب لسذاجة المتحمسين لهذا الإعجاز العلمى, الذين يحاولون أن يضيفوا إلى القرآن ما ليس فيه. وأن يستخرجوا منه جزيئات فى علوم الطب والكيمياء والفلك وما إليها, كأنما ليرفعوه بهذا ويكبروه.

العلوم ليس لها دين أو وطن. وليست لها أيديولوجية أو عواطف. ولا تعرف معنى للحق والعدل أوالشفقة والرحمة. إنما هى مجموعة بديهيات وقوانين منطقية تحاول إكتشاف أسرار الكون حسب المفهوم الإنسانى. وتحاول كشف طبيعة الأشياء. وهى محايدة فى بحثها الدؤوب عن الحقيقة النسبية التى نفهمها وتناسب عقولنا. وتحكمها فى ذلك التجربة والمشاهدة وعدم التعارض المنطقى بين قوانينها وبديهياتها. ويمكن تلخيص الأسلوب العلمى المتفق عليه فى الخطوات التالية:
1- الملاحظة
2- الفروض (ناتجة من الملاحظة)
3- التنبؤ (بإستخدام الفروض)
4- التجربة لإختبار صحة التنبؤ
5- تكرار 3 و 4 حتى تتفق التجربة مع التنبؤ ويزال التعارض, فى هذه الحالة يسمى التنبؤ "نظرية". ومتى وجد التعارض, تسقط النظرية ويبحث عن غيرها بنفس الأسلوب.

محاولة إخضاع العلوم لأيديولوجية معينة أو دين بالذات هى جهود ضائعة وإضرار بالعقل والخلق, وكارثة لتقدم الإنسان. فقد حاول الإتحاد السوفيتى السابق فى عصر ستالين صبغ بعض العلوم بالصبغة الماركسية, وحاول تصنيفها إلى علوم تؤيد الفكر الإشتراكى, وأخرى تتعارض معه. لكن هذه المحاولات باءت كلها بالفشل الذريع, وكانت النتيجة كارثة علمية. ففى أوائل الثلاثينات من هذا القرن, قاد عالم البيلوجيا "ليزنكوف" حملة إرهاب فكرى ضد باقى علماء البيلوجيا الذين يعارضون أفكاره ونظرياته التى قام بتحريفها لأسباب سياسية كى توائم النظرية الماركسية. وقام بتشريد العلماء المعارضين, وبالتحريض على قتلهم فى بعض الأحيان. كما حدث بالنسبة لعالم البيلوجيا "فافيلوف", الذى أعدم بسبب عدم موافقته على نظريات ليزنكوف.
وقام الإتحاد السوفيتى أيضا بمنع تدريس نظرية التطور لدارون, وتبنى بدلا منها نظرية "لامارك", الذى يقول بأن التطور يحدث بسبب عوامل البيئة والمجتمع, بعكس دارون الذى بنى نظريته على مبدأ الإختيار الطبيعى (البقاء للأصلح). والغريب أن نظرية دارون ظلت مرفوضة داخل الإتحاد السوفيتى حتى عام 1965م. لذلك تأخرت علوم البيولوجيا فى الإتحاد السوفيتى عن مثيلاتها فى الغرب. وتأخرت الزراعة وإنتاج المحاصيل, وكانت كارثة على الإقتصاد السوفيتى, وكانت من أهم الأسباب التى أدت إلى عزل خروتشوف فى أوائل الستينات. 

هذه المقدمة كان لا بد منها للتحذير من المحاولات التى تقوم بها جمعية المنتفعين بالإعجاز العلمى للقرآن. ومن رواد هذه الجمعية المرحوم عبد الرزاق نوفل والدكتور جمال الدين الفندى فى الماضى, والدكتور مصطفى محمود والدكتور زغلول النجار فى الحاضر. والدكتور زغلول بمفرده ظاهرة تستحق الدراسة المتأنية. فأول ظهوره كان فى برنامج نور على نور للمرحوم أحمد فراج. فى البداية قدم لنا تفسيرا للآيات الجيولوجية فى القرآن بإعتباره أستاذ جيولوجيا, لكنه تمادى فى الموضوع وعرج على التفسيرات البيولوجية والفيزيائية والكيميائية والزراعية والفلكية. ثم جنح إلى السنة والأحاديث النبوية بدهاليزها. يخوط فيها بكل حرية وشجاعة يحسد عليها دون حسيب أو رقيب. وبذلك تراكمت ثروته, وأصبح مؤسسة تمشى على قدمين, تدعمه مؤسسة أكبر هى هيئة الإعجاز العلمى بالسعودية والتى, كما يقول الدكتور خالد منتصر, قد تسرطنت وصارت مافيا تتحدث بالمليارات. مستغلة الجهل المطبق والفقر المدقع وعقدة النقص المزمنة التى يعيشها المسلمون. فقامت بضخ الأموال فى جيوب سماسرة الإعجاز العلمى, وعقدت المحاضرات وجندت القنواة الفضائية للتغرير والتخدير. مما جعل المسلمين ينامون مرتاحى البال. فقد إنتصروا على الغرب الكافر وسبقوه إلى إكتشاف أحدث النظريات العلمية. وكان الأحرى بهذه الهيئة توجيه هذه الأموال والجهود للبحث العلمى الحقيقى فى الطب والذرة والصناعة والزراعة بما يفيد الأمة الإسلامية. لكى تنهض من كبوتها, وتخرج من غيابة الجب وظلمات القرون الوسطى . 

المشكلة هى أننا الأحط والأفقر والأجهل والأمرض. لا لأننا لم نقم الصلاة ونؤت الزكاة ونصوم رمضان ونحج إلى البيت العتيق. أو لأننا لم نحفظ الفروج ولم نطمس ثلمة الأثداء. أو لأننا لم نكتشف سر الإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن. ولكن لأننا لم نتبع الخطوط العريضة والقيم الرفيعة التى وضعها القرآن الكريم من عدل وحرية وتفكر وتدبر وتأمل فى النفس والكون, والحث على الجد والإجتهاد. 

القائمون على الإعجاز العلمى للقرأن هم مجموعة مرتزقة مشكوك فى قدراتهم العلمية ومكانتهم الفقهية. كما أن الطريقة التى يستخدمونها فى إثبات الإعجاز العلمى غير سليمة. ولا تخضع لمنطق أو قواعد العلم المتعارف عليها. ولا يمكن إثبات صحتها أو خطئها. والشئ الذى لا يمكن إثبات صحته أو خطئه ليس علما, وإنما هو دجل وتهريج. ويمكننا بنفس الأسلوب إستخراج إعجاز علمى من أى كتاب أو دليل تليفونات إذا بذلنا نفس المجهود و الأموال. والأمثلة الآتية توضح ذلك:

1- موريس بوكيه طبيب فرنس إعتنق الإسلام وله عدة مؤلفات إسلامية أهمها كتاب الإنجيل والقرآن والعلوم. والكتاب بإختصار يحاول إثبات أن القرآن كتاب علمى بينما الإنجيل ليس كذلك. وطريقة موريس بوكيه بسيطة يمكن أن يستخدمها أى إنسان. وهى البحث فى آيات القرآن, التى تحمل عدة معان, على معنى يطابق نظرية علمية حديثة. فإذا لم يكن التطابق تاما, يقوم بوكيه فى هذه الحالة بتغيير المعانى حتى يجعل الآية تطابق النظرية العلمية. فمثلا يقول فى كتابه أن القرآن تنبأ بوجود عوالم أخرى كثيرة غير عالمنا هذا, لأن القرآن ذكر السماوات السبع, والرقم 7 عند اليونانيين والرومان يدل على التعدد والكثرة. وبذلك لا يكون هناك عوالم 7 فقط, ولكن عوالم كثيرة مثل عالمنا هذا, وأراضى كثيرة مثل أرضنا هذه. أى أن الرقم 7 فى القرآن لا يعنى سبعة ولكن يعنى التعدد والكثرة. أليس هذا تلفيق؟ وهل هذا علم؟ 

2- يقول الدكتور زغلول النجار أن الأراضى السبعة التى ذكرت فى القرآن تعنى طبقات القشرة الأرضية السبعة. ولكن العلماء تقسم طبقات القشرة الأرضية إلى 15 طبقة وليس 7. وكذلك يقول أن فواصل الإنسان, وهو يستند هنا إلى حديث نبوى شريف, عددها 360 مفصل وهذا إعجاز علمى, ولكن علماء التشريح وجدت أن عدد المفاصل يتراوح من شخص لآخر, وعددها فى المتوسط 305 مفصلا. أليس هذا تلفيق وتزوير. ويصف الدكتور النجار حديث الذباب بأنه إعجاز علمى لأن أحد جناحى الذبابه عليها الميكروبات والجناح الآخر عليه المضادات الحيوية التى تقتل الذباب. فهل لديه إثبات لذلك, وهل قام بتصنيع مضادات حيوية من أجنحة الذباب لكى يسبق بها الغرب؟ أليس من الأفضل بالنسبة له أن يدعوا المسلمين ويقود حملة للنظافة والقضاء على الذباب كما فعلت الصين؟ 

3- الدكتور زغلول النجار يقول أيضا وهو أستاذ الجيولوجيا بأن فوائد الجبال هى الحفاظ على تماسك الكرة الأرضية لأنه لولا وجود هذه الجبال لتطاير كل شئ على سطح الأرض فى الفضاء الخارجى. وبدلا من أن يترك تفسير القرآن إلى المختصين نجده يحاول أن يقحم القرآن فى قضايا علمية تضر بالمسلمين وتتعارض مع القوانين العلمية الحديثة مثل قوانين الجاذبية ونظرية النسبية العامة التى تفسر حركة الكواكب والنجوم والمجرات بدقة بالغة. وموقفه من نظرية التطور لدارون غاية فى الغرابة. فهو يرفض النظرية بإباء وشمم. ويرفض دراستها أو مناقشتها. ولا يعترف بالشواهد والبراهين التى تسوقها النظرية, بحجة أنها رجس من عمل الشيطان جاء به الغربيون لإثبات أن الخلق بدون خالق. وذلك لغرض فى نفس يعقوب. 

4- باحث آخر من المشتغلين بأمر الإعجاز يقول بأن الإسلام قد إكتشف نظرية النسبية العامة قبل أينشتين ب 1400 سنة. وإستشهد على ذلك بحادث إسراء الرسول ومعراجه وعودته إلى داره فى زمن قصير. وأغفل أن نظرية النسبية الخاصة تقول عكس ذلك تماما. لأن الحركة بسرعة إلى السماوات ثم العودة منها يستغرق من الزمن الأرضى آلاف السنين. وإذا واجهته بهذه الحقيقة, سوف يبادر إلى القول بأن المعجزة الحقيقية تتمثل فى مخالفة القوانين الطبيعية. فهل هذا إعجاز علمى أم تهريج.

5- ضابط مهندس بالجيش المصرى قدم بحثا فى مؤتمر الإعجاز العلمى عام 1976م يقترح فيه إستخدام قنابل مفرغة من النحاس. لأن القنابل النحاسية عند إنفجارها تحدث موجات تقتل أعداء الإسلام من إنس وجن. إسرائيل تصنع القنابل الذرية ونحن نصنع القنابل من النحاس المفرغ لقتل الإنس والجن.

6- عضو فى منظمة الدفاع والتكنولوجيا بباكستان يقترح فى مؤتمر الإعجاز العلمى إستخراج الطاقة من الجن. لأن الجن يخلقون من الميثان والكربون والهيدروجين. وبذلك يكون إحتراقهم بدون دخان. وأضاف فى بحثه أنه قد توصل بعد تفكير عميق إلى أن الجن لا بد أن يكونوا هم أنفسهم الجنس الأبيض الأوروبى. بالذمة ده كلام علمى. 

والأمثلة على هذا السفه لا تحصى ولا تعد. ولقد كان الشيخ شلتوت رحمه الله يعارض هذا الإتجاه ويقول: "لسنا نستبعد إذا راجت عند الناس فى يوم من الأيام نظرية, أن يأتى إلينا مفسر من هؤلاء فيقول أن هذه النظرية قال بها القرآن الكريم منذ مئات السنين. هذه النظرة خاطئة من غير شك. أولا- لأن الله لم ينزل القرآن ليكون كتابا يتحدث فيه إلى الناس عن نظريات العلم ودقائق الفنون والمعارف. ثانيا- لأنها تحمل أصحابها والمغرمين بها على تأويل متكلف يتنافى مع الإعجاز ولا يستسيغه الذوق السليم. ثالثا- لأنها تعرض القرآن للدوران مع مسائل العلوم فى كل زمان ومكان والعلوم لا تعرف الثبات ولا القرار ولا الراى الأخير, وما يصح اليوم قد يصبح غدا من الخرافات"

وتقول الدكتورة بنت الشاطئ: "لا بد أن يكون فهمنا لكتاب الإسلام محررا من كل الشوائب المقحمة والبدع المدسوسة. بأن نلتزم فى تفسيره ضوابط منهجية تصون حرمة كلماته. فنرفض بها الزيف والباطل, ونتقى أخذة السحر وفتنة التمويه وسكرة التخدير" وتحذر بنت الشاطئ من أن: "التفسير العلمى يبدو فى الظاهر منطقيا ومعقولا يلقى إليه الناس أسماعهم ويبلغ منهم غاية الإقناع دون أن يلتفتوا إلى مزالقه الخطرة التى تمسخ العقيدة والعقل معا. وتختلط فيها المفاهيم وتتشابه السبل فتفضى إلى ضلال بعيد. إلى أن نعتصم بإيماننا وعقولنا لنميز هذا الخلط الماسخ لحرمة الدين, والمهين لمنطق العصر وكرامة العلم."

وإننى أتعجب من وجود صفحة أسبوعية كاملة فى جريدة الأهرام, التى يفترشها الدكتور زغلول النجار بمفرده, وهو الأمر الذى لم يتوافر لعمالقة الفكر والأدب والعلم فى تاريخه. لكنه زمن الدروشة والتجارة بالدين ونجوم الفضائيات وسماسرة الفتاوى وفلوس البترول.

العلم مختلف عن الدين. ولا يجب مزج الخل بالزيت فى هذه الحالة. فالعلم هو التساؤل دائما, أما الدين فهو اليقين الثابت. العلم شك وعلامات إستفهام وقلق وإثبات وبرهان, والدين إجابة وإطمئنان وثقة وحسم. العلم ميرسكوب وتليسكوب وتجارب ومشاهدة, والدين كتب مقدسة وفتاوى وعمامة فقيه. إخراج العلم من المعمل إلى المسجد يجعل معيار النجاح هو المطابقة للنص الدينى, وليس للبيانات والمشاهدة. فالتجربة تتحول إلى آية أو حديث. وتصبح الحجامة صحيحة , وكذلك جناح الذبابة وبول الإبل. لا لأنها ثبتت بالتجربة, ولكن لأنها ذكرت فى حديث, الله أعلم مدى صحته. ويصبح العسل دواء لمرضى السكري والأطفال دون السنة الأولى, رغم خطورة ذلك على حياتهم, لأن المفسرين جعلوا منه شفاء بصفة عامة دون إستثناء.

التفسير العلمى يغرى رجال الدين بالتدخل فى شئون العلم وتعطيل تقدمه. ولقد رأينا ماذا حدث للعلم فى العصور الوسطى فى أوروبا. ونحن الآن نتدخل فى شئون العلم, ونحجر على الرأى, ونتخبط, ونمنع نقل الأعضاء, ثم نجيزه بشرط أن يكون بين أبناء الدين الواحد. وهذا فى حد ذاته كارثة وطنية وخلقية تدل على سفه وغباء ليس له مثيل. ونتدخل فى موضوع ختان الإناث. ولا نستطيع أن نستقر على حال فيما يخص تحيد بداية شهر رمضان, بينما تحديد بداية الشهر القمرى تتم بسهولة ودقة بالغة بالطرق العلمية. وبذلك يتحول علماء المسلمين إلى دراويش تطلق البخور وتضرب صنج الصوفية وتدور حول نفسها وهم يبحثون فى فوائد المسواك وبول الإبل وأكل الداتورة وجوزة الطيب على الريق. يمارثون ذلك وهم يعرفون أنهم يدجلون. ينصبون ويؤلفون ويركنون إلى الدعة والترهل الفكرى, إلى درجة أن بعضهم يفسر تقدم الغرب بأنه تسخير لخدمة المسلمين. هم يتعبون أنفسهم, ونحن نأكل على الجاهز.

العلوم تبدأ بالفروض والبديهيات وتنتهى بنتائج جديدة. أما الإعجاز العلمى عندنا فيبدأ بالنتائج وينتهى بنفس النتائج. وهذا يحول البحث العلمى عندنا إلى أسلوب يستخدم أى شئ, سواء كان منطقيا أو غير منطقى, لتأكيد ما نعتقد به مسبقا. وهذا إضرار بالعقل والخلق والإسلام والمسلمين.
لقد وصلنا إلى حالة فكرية بائسة. وأصبحنا نعيش فى وطن بلا دماغ. وأصبح المواطن منا كائن ممسوخ مرعوب من بطش الحاكم ومن سيطرة رجل الدين. هذا يستعبده جسمانيا وذاك يستعبده روحيا. ولا يستطيع الفكاك أو التحرر من قيود الحاضر وثقافة الماضى. مواطن يعيش ثقافة ميته فى رحلة تردى لا تعرف التوقف. لقد أصبحنا مهزلة للعالمين نعيش فى مجتمع يتجه إلى كارثة محققة. وإنتهينا إلى إفلاس فكرى وحضارى ليس له مثيل. وليس أمامنا سوى مشروع سفينة نوح من فكر جديد للتنوير والخلاص من مسلمات لا فكاك منها. حتى نستطيع أن نعيش كباقى شعوب الأرض بشئ ولو يسير من الكرامة والإباء. فهل من مجيب؟ *

http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=145181

لو انه معجزة , لآمنت فيه اليوم قبل بكره .... فالمسأله ليست عناد ولا تكبر ......
لكن هي حقيقه


----------



## ابن الكلمة (30 أغسطس 2008)

*صدقت يا أختى فى أنه 




			نحن دايما لما نتكلم نتكلم بالدليل والدليل والدليل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و لكن يبدو لى و قد أكون خطأ أنك لم تقرأى المداخلة كلها بدقة لأن ما أوردته من أسماء هم أناس علماء فى الدين الإسلامى بعضهم تركوه و البعض الآخر اعتنق المسيحية فمثلا :

د. نصر حامد أبو زيد :

حصل علي الليسانس من قسم اللغة العربية بكلية الآداب، جامعة القاهرة 1972 م، تقدير ممتاز. ماجستير من نفس القسم والكلية في الدراسات الإسلامية عام 1976 م، بتقدير ممتاز. دكتوراه من نفس القسم والكلية في الدراسات الإسلامية عام 1979 م، بتقدير مرتبة الشرف الأولى .

عبد الله القصيمى :

مفكر سعودي التحق بجامعة الأزهر في القاهرة عام 1927 ولكنه سرعان ما فصل منها بسبب تأليفه لكتاب "البروق النجدية في اكتساح الظلمات الدجوية" رداً على مقالة عالم الأزهر يوسف الدجوي "التوسل وجهالة الوهابيين" المنشورة في مجلة"نور الإسلام" عام 1931. ترك الإسلام و صار ملحدا .

و هنا أريد تصحيح ما كتبته فى المشاركة السابقة فهو لم يتخرج من الأزهر ، أرجو المعذرة .

د. مارك جبرايل : 

يكفى مشاهدة الفيديو فى الرابط السابق ، و تكفى الإشارة أنه كان أستاذ التاريخ الإسلامى بجامعة الأزهر . 

نونى درويش : 

و تجدين قصتها هنا : 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%86%D9%88%D9%86%D9%8A_%D8%AF%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%B4

وفاء سلطان : 

هي طبيبة نفسية أمريكية-سورية مستقلة تعيش في لوس أنجيلوس، واسمها الحقيقي وفاء أحمد . و قد اختيرت من أكثر 100 شخصية تأثيرا فى العالم كانت مسلمة و هى الآن ملحدة و كتبت العديد من الأبحاث التى تنتقد فيها الإسلام و قد قالت تصريح فى منتهى القوة و هو : 


المسيحيّة كتعاليم استهوتني ، بل سحرتني لأنها ، أولا وأخيرا توافقت مع منطقي العلمي والعملي .. .. المسيحيّة كلغة أثبتت صلاحيّتها لخلق إنسان مهذّب ، خلوق ، منتج ، مبدع ومسالم .. .. أما الإسلام كلغة ، فقد أثبت عجزه عن خلق هذا النمط من البشر !! لقد اعتمد هذا الدين ، بصورة عامة ، لغة صحراويّة قاحلة غير مهذبة ، جلفة ، تدعو إلى العنف وتكاد تخلو من أيّ معنى انساني !   

و قالت أنها لو أرادت أن تعتنق دينا فبالتأكيد ستكون المسيحية على القمة .

و غيرهم الكثير و الكثير من الذين رفضوا الإسلام و الذين أعتنقوا المسيحية  .

و أريد أن أسألك ما رأيك فى العلماء الذين درسوا الإسلام و لم يعتنقوه بل كتبوا كتبا ضده و هنا سأذكر مثالا واحدا و هو جيرد بوين Gerd Puin  الذى كان رئيسا لمشروع ترميم موكل من قبل الحكومة اليمنية وقد قضى وقتا طويلا في فحص المخطوطات القرآنية القديمة المكتشفة في صنعاء في اليمن في عام 1972.

ففي عام 1999 تقتبس مقالة في شهرية أتلانتيك عن جيرد بوين انه قال:

    " فكرتي هي أن القران هو نوع من الكوكتيل المصنوع من خلط النصوص والتي لم تكن كلها مفهومة حتى في زمن محمد. العديد منها ربما كانت أقدم بمائة عام  من الإسلام نفسه. حتى ضمن التقاليد الإسلامية هنالك كم ضخم من المعلومات المتناقضة, المتضمنة طبقة مسيحية مهمة, ومن الممكن للمرء أن يكوّن تاريخا مناظرا للإسلام منها (المعلومات) إذا شاء. يدعي القرآن لنفسه انه مبين أي واضح, ولكنك إن نضرت إليه ستجد أن بعد كل عبارة رابعة تقريبا , عبارة خامسة لا معنى لها. بالتأكيد, العديد من المسلمين قد يخبروك بالعكس, ولكن الحقيقة هي أن خمس القرآن هو في الواقع غير مفهوم, فإذا كان لا يفهم بالعربية, فهو إذن غير قابل للترجمة. وهذا ما يجعل المسلمين خائفين, فبما أن القرآن يدعي تكرارا انه مبين ولكنه ليس كذلك, أذن هنالك تعارض واضح وجديّ. فهنالك شيء ما مشكل في المسألة". 

و أتمنى ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك .
أتمنى لك النجاح فى حياتك .

أخوك فى الإنسانية 
ابن الكلمة 
*


----------

